# Zwischen Gardasee und Dolomiten - Infos aus erster Hand



## Marvin_Dolomiti (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo und ein herzliches *"Salve!"* von Marvin!

Der Tourismusverband Terme di Comano möchte Bikern aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum mit diesem Info-Thread eine Plattform zum Meinungsaustausch bieten.

Alle Fragen zu Biketouren in der Region, welche sich geografisch vom nördlichen Gardasee bis in die Brenta-Dolomiten erstreckt, werden hier kompetent von ortskundigen Bikern möglichst zeitnah beantwortet.

Aus diesem Grund wurde eine neue Webseite unter der Adresse www.gardadolomitibike.com geschaffen, in welcher alle relevanten Infos in deutscher, englischer und italienischer Sprache bereitgestellt werden.

Natürlich tauchen in der Praxis immer wieder Fragen auf, die Biker in dem "offiziellen" Material eines Tourismusverbands nicht beantwortet finden.
Für diese Fälle soll das Forum da sein.

Wir legen Wert auf die Feststellung, dass das hier keine Werbeveranstaltung für die Region werden soll, sondern dass wirklich nützliche Infos aus erster Bikerhand fliessen sollen.
In diesem Sinne ist das auch mit den Betreibern dieses Forums im Vorfeld so abgestimmt worden. 
Auch sind alle dazu aufgerufen, ihre Erfahrungen selbst zu schildern und am Informationsaustausch beizutragen.

Und: wir denken hier nicht in Gemeindegrenzen. Wir sind der Meinung, dass der Tourenradius, den man von Ponte Arche aus unternehmen kann, durchaus bis an den Gardasee, die Paganella, den Monte Bondone, die Brenta-Dolomiten, das Valle dei Laghi, die Judikarien, das Val Rendena und das Valle del Chiese reichen kann. _(GoogleMap-Karte)_

In den nächsten Wochen wird die oben zitierte Website sukzessive aktualisiert, werden Tracks online gestellt und Routenbeschreibungen, so dass sich mit der Zeit eine vernünftige Datenbank und ein Wissensschatz für interessierte Biker ergibt. 

Nur mal in Kürze, was sich in der nächsten Zeit hier so tun wird:
* 13 Hotels in der Umgebung haben sich bereit erklärt, international gültige Bikerstandards zu erfüllen.
* In der Sommersaison werden zweimal wöchentlich geführte Touren angeboten (die für Gäste dieser Hotels kostenlos sind).
* Der lokale Bikeshop Muwi in Ponte Arche hat sich einen 9-sitzer mit Anhänger zugelegt, um auch shutteln zu können.

Der von der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Initiative bereits bekannte Buchungsservice und Gepäcktransport wird ausgedehnt und selbstverständlich auch hier allen interessierten Bikern zur Verfügung gestellt.
So, Schluss fürs Erste.
Jetzt seid ihr dran. 

Ciao.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. August 2011)

So Freunde, lange hat's gedauert, aber endlich haben wir die ersten 10 Tourenbeschreibungen des Bike-Projekts *"GardaDolomitiBike"* des Tourismusvereins Terme di Comano-Ponte Arche online gestellt.
_(Die Region befindet sich nördlich des Gardasees zu Füßen des Monte  Casale und eingebettet von den Brenta-Dolomiten im Norden und dem Valle  dei Laghi im Osten.)_

Für jede dieser zunächst 10 Touren gibt's auf der Homepage genaue Wegbeschreibungen in drei Sprachen (deutsch, italienisch und englisch), sowie Höhenprofile und Google-Maps-Übersichtskarten einzusehen und herunterzuladen.  (weitere werden folgen)
Dazu klickt man sich von der Übersichtsseite http://www.visitacomano.it/lang/DE/p...io/15/244.html einfach in die jeweilige Tour hinein.
Darüberhinaus stehen kostenlos GPS-Tracks im GPX-Fileformat zur Verfügung.

Alle Tracks werden auch auf den bekannten Online-Portalen wie gpsies, gpstour.info, alpintouren.at, everytrail.com, giscover und anderen online gestellt. 
Wie das dann beispielhaft auf GPSies auf einer Übersichtskarte online aussieht, sieht man hier: http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Marvin_GardaDolomitiBike





 

Auch die  *GPS-Tracks* sind mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit erstellt worden. 
Nicht nur, dass ich jeden Meter selbst abgefahren bin, so wurden in das GPX-File an den entscheidenden Abzweigstellen auch die entsprechenden Wegpunktinformationen mit dem Track verknüpft!

*Was bedeutet das in der Praxis?* 
Nähert ihr euch beim Nachfahren eines unserer GPS-Tracks einem in der schriftlichen Wegbeschreibung erläuterteten und auf dem Höhenprofil und der Karte klar sichtbaren Waypoint, dann bekommt ihr die Ziffer dieses Punktes unmißverständlich aufs Display eures GPS-Gerätes angezeigt (sofern euer GPS das unterstützt).
Man weiß dann immer genau, wo und an welchen Stellen ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit angebracht ist.
In den allermeisten Fällen wird die Beobachtung der Trackrichtung auf dem Display ausreichen, um die richtige Richtung einzuschlagen - wo man sich allerdings nicht ganz sicher ist, kann man dann ja zusätzlich die schriftliche Beschreibung anschauen, die einem sagt, wo's langgeht.

Aber auch die weniger technik-affinen unter euch werden sich garantiert nicht verfahren, versprochen!  alle 10 Touren werden noch in diesem Herbst durchgängig beschildert. 
Ist noch nicht fertig, aber wir arbeiten dran und machen der Schilderdruckerei jede Woche Druck. 

  In der Zwischenzeit stehen die Jungs vom MUWI-Bikeshop in Ponte Arche und natürlich ich, Marvin, für geguidete Touren bereit. 
  Falls ihr in der Ecke seid, schaut doch mal vorbei.
  Wir kennen natürlich mehr als die hier offiziell vorgestellten 10 Touren und wem es nach etwas mehr Enduro- oder Freeridelastigen Touren ist, der bekommt garantiert ein paar coole Tipps. 

Euer Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2011)

Hallo Marvin!

Schöner Service. Wir machen jedes Mal wenn wir im Lago sind eine Tour nach Comano. So werden es vieleicht mehr.

Robert


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. August 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hallo Marvin!
> 
> Schöner Service. Wir machen jedes Mal wenn wir im Lago sind eine Tour nach Comano. So werden es vieleicht mehr.
> 
> Robert


Hallo Robert,
danke fürs Lob.
Welche Tour fahrt ihr denn?
Ciao,
Marvin


----------



## dede (29. August 2011)

Fatto molto bene, servizio molto apprezzato - complimenti!


----------



## SeppelD (29. August 2011)

Respekt, vielen Dank


----------



## Hofbiker (29. August 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Hallo und ein herzliches *"Salve!"* von Marvin!
> 
> Der Tourismusverband Terme di Comano möchte Bikern aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum mit diesem Info-Thread eine Plattform zum Meinungsaustausch bieten.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine tolle Sache was hier durch euch auf die Beine gestellt wurde.  Gratulation! Macht weiter so und baut diese Blattform aus.
Vielleicht gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die nächsten umliegenden Region einzubinden und die AXer haben dann einer bessere Orientierungshilfe.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (30. August 2011)

Und es geht weiter mit Neuigkeiten:

Den Locals um Ezio Catani von Dangerzone (http://www.dangerzonebike.com) ist es in mühevoller Überzeugungsarbeit gelungen, an der Paganella drei Lines für Freerider zu eröffnen und die Gondel in Andalo zum Mitmachen zu bewegen.
Das Projekt stand lange Zeit auf der Kippe.
Der Hartnäckigkeit von Ezio und seinen Jungs, die in monatelanger Arbeit selbst die Schaufeln geschwungen haben, ist es letztlich zu verdanken, dass die Seilbahnbetreiber und die Behörden der Initiative eine Chance geben wollten.

Ich war letztes Jahr schonmal oben und bin an einem Tag vier verschiedene, damals noch offizielle und nach Trentiner Gesetzeslage für Biker gesperrte Alpenvereinswege runter gehoppelt und hatte den Eindruck, dass die Paganella für Freerider enorm viel Potential aufweist, die Abfahrten aber im unverbastelten Zustand auch sehr schwer sind.

Inzwischen wurde Hand an manchen Weg gelegt und die Downhills lassen sich, gute Technik vorausgesetzt, einigermaßen flüssig fahren.

In unserem aktuell entstandenen Video seht ihr die blaue Line, also die einfachste. Sie ist nichts für Anfänger, führt aber genügend Mutige in die Disziplin Freeriden ein.
Achtung: Die Seilbahn beendet am 11.09. den Sommerbetrieb.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28308117"]Marvin @ Paganella Bike Park: the BLUE line (original name Easy Rider) on Vimeo[/ame]

Erwähnen möchte ich noch, dass die Seilbahn nicht nur der Downhillfraktion zugute kommt, sondern auch dabei hilft, den Tourenradius von alpinen Tourenbikern zu erhöhen.
Man kann beispielsweise von Ponte Arche entlang der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Strecke über den Lago di Molveno auf ausgeschilderten Bikewegen bis nach Andalo biken, dort die Seilbahn auf die Paganella nehmen und über den Höhenrücken der Paganella und den Monte Gazza wieder zurückbiken. 
Vom Monte Gazza gibt's noch zwei happige Trails zur Auswahl, runter nach Margone, respektive Ranzo. 
Über die Höhenstraße nach Nembia geht's dann zurück nach S. Lorenzo in Banale und Ponte Arche. (Den Tourentrack werde ich, wenn ich demnächst mal dazu komme, auf gpsies online stellen...)
Trotz Seilbahnunterstützung ist diese Runde eine ziemlich anstrengende Biketour, denn auch auf dem Höhenrücken der Paganella muss man noch einige Höhenmeter aufwärts strampeln.
Die Paganella ist ein aussergewöhnlicher Aussichtsberg mit grandiosen Blicken in die Brenta, ins Etschtal (Vallagarina) und bis zum Gardasee und eine Tour über diesen Höhenrücken gehört zu den unvergesslichen in einem Bikerleben.







Blick von der Paganella in das Brenta-Massiv:


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> ...., sondern auch dabei hilft, den Tourenradius von alpinen Tourenbikern zu erhöhen.
> Man kann beispielsweise von Ponte Arche entlang der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Strecke über den Lago di Molveno auf ausgeschilderten Bikewegen bis nach Andalo biken, dort die Seilbahn auf die Paganella nehmen und über den Höhenrücken der Paganella und den Monte Gazza wieder zurückbiken.
> Vom Monte Gazza gibt's noch zwei happige Trails zur Auswahl, runter nach Margone, respektive Ranzo.
> Über die Höhenstraße nach Nembia geht's dann zurück nach S. Lorenzo in Banale und Ponte Arche. (Den Tourentrack werde ich, wenn ich demnächst mal dazu komme, auf gpsies online stellen...)
> ...



Die Tourendaten bräuchte ich für Mitte Spetember. Wennn das Wetter es dann noch hergibt.... Und weiter Infos zur Seilbahn wären dann auch nicht schlecht. Link reicht ggf.

Grüsse aus Hamburg 
Robert


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (31. August 2011)

@Catsoft: Die Webseite der Paganella-Seilbahn hier.
Wegen der Tourdaten komm ich erst nach der Eurobike dazu.
(Gerne nächste Woche nochmal freundlich daran erinnern... )


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> @Catsoft: Die Webseite der Paganella-Seilbahn hier.
> Wegen der Tourdaten komm ich erst nach der Eurobike dazu.
> (Gerne nächste Woche nochmal freundlich daran erinnern... )



Schade, nur bis 18. Sept. :-( Eine Woche zu kurz. Trotzdem Danke. Ich werde dann nächstes Jahr schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (31. August 2011)

Absolut geniale Sache und ich hoffe in den nächsten Jahren einige Informationen nutzen zu können Macht weiter so 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## sipaq (31. August 2011)

Sehr geile Sache. Wenn wir nächstes Jahr wieder zum Lago fahren, werden wir sicher mal einen Abstecher ins Hinterland machen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (31. August 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schade, nur bis 18. Sept. :-( Eine Woche zu kurz. Trotzdem Danke. Ich werde dann nächstes Jahr schauen.


Nun, man kann die Tour natürlich auch ohne Seilbahn fahren, wird dann aber ziemlich anstrengend.
Wie ich schon schrieb: Schaust du auf der Dolomiti di Brenta Webseite unter der Rubrik Expert Explorer Tours, suchst du Altipiano della Paganella und lädst dir den Track runter.
Der dortige Vorschlag geht im Gegenuhrzeigersinn und die Rückfahrt von Andalo macht man auf der DBB-Expert-Strecke zurück nach San Lorenzo in Banale. Das ist gut ohne Seilbahn zu machen.
Man kann die Runde in einer höher gelegenen Variante auch in umgekehrter Richtung fahren: Von S. Lorenzo in Banale auf der DBB-Expert bis Andalo, dann Seilbahn bzw aus eigener Muskelkraft bis zum Ende des Gondelabschnittes (bzw. mit Sessellift ganz hinauf auf den Gipfel, wenn sie einen mitnehmen). Vom Ende der Kabinengondel geht es noch ein gutes Stück recht steil aufwärts.
Ich nenne diese Variante "Traversata alta", weil die Querung der Paganella-Hochebene auf einer komplett anderen Trasse erfolgt, bei der auch einige Schiebestücke enthalten sind. Ist zu kompliziert, hier zu erklären - ich werde den GPS-Track zusammenstellen und dann online stellen. Bitte noch etwas Geduld.
Diese Variante kann man natürlich auch aus eigener Kraft schaffen, man dürfte dann aber abends ziemlich gebraten sein...


----------



## lilu24 (1. September 2011)

Sehr gute Seite, die wir gerne bei uns mal vorstellen würden. Bitte bei Interesse melden


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. September 2011)

lilu24 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Seite, die wir gerne bei uns mal vorstellen würden. Bitte bei Interesse melden


Danke! - Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (6. September 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Tourendaten bräuchte ich für Mitte Spetember. ...



So, nach einer nächtlichen Sitzung an der Navigationssoftware habe ich die beiden Varianten für die *Überschreitung der Paganella* jetzt fertig gestellt.

Die einfachere Variante war in der Vergangenheit schon auf der Website von "*Dolomiti di Brenta Bike*" vorgestellt.
Dazu auf der Homepage auf "*Expert Explorer trails*" klicken und "*Hochebene der Paganella*" auswählen.
Ein Klick auf "Maps" und man sieht den Tourverlauf auf der Google-Karte, zusammen mit dem Höhenprofil und den Tourdaten.
Registrierte User können sich GPS-Tracks und Roadbook direkt herunterladen.
Die Tour startet am Lago di Nembia (zwischen San Lorenzo in Banale und dem Lago di Molveno) und wird gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren (kann aber genausogut im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren werden).
Diese Runde ist "quasi offiziell", wenngleich sie (noch) nicht beschildert ist.

Diese Variante habe ich auch auf  _GPSies_ eingestellt unter dem Namen "Paganella - traversata bassa". 

Demgegenüber habe ich eine zweite, deutlich schwerere Überschreitung des Gebirgszugs gefunden, welche mit Hilfe der Seilbahn in Andalo um 700 Höhenmeter entschärft werden kann:  
Sie steht auf _GPSies_ unter dem Namen "Paganella - traversata alta". 
Diese Version muss zwingend im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren werden, da die Trails bergauf nicht fahrbar sind.
 Ich muss ausdrücklich betonen, dass diese Variante nicht offiziell ist und nach aktueller Trentiner Regelung über Abschnitte verfügt, die nicht mit dem Bike befahren werden dürfen!




   traversata bassa   



  traversata alta

Im direkten Vergleich beider Routen auf der Karte erkennt man die wesentlichen Unterschiede: 

Die "traversata bassa" benutzt zumeist gut befahrbare Forst-, Wald- und Schotterstrassen, welche zum Zwecke der Almbewirtschaftung, der Forstbetriebe und der Seilbahnbetreiber existieren. 
Die konditionellen Anforderungen sind nicht gerade gering, aber die fahrtechnischen Ansprüche halten sich in überschaubaren Grenzen.

Die "traversata alta" hingegen beinhaltet zusätzlich deutlich schmalere Wege in höheren Lagen, welche teilweise unfahrbar sind und Schiebestücke in Bergaufpassagen beinhalten. 
Der Charakter der Tour ist deutlich alpiner und ein gewisser Abenteuerfaktor ist nicht ganz zu leugnen. 
In den Abfahrten wurde versucht, die schönsten Trails anstelle der Almwege einzubauen. Besonders gelungen scheint mir das auf den Hochplateaus des Monte Gazza und des Monte Ranzo mit uneingeschränkten Weitsichten, welche beide von der "niedrigeren" Variante so nicht berührt werden.
In der Abfahrt nach Margone hat man zusätzlich die Qual der Wahl, entweder den S.Antonin-Trail Ri. Margone oder den Sentiero 602 über die Malga di Baeli nach Ranzo zu nehmen. 
Beide Downhills sind äusserst anspruchsvoll, letzteren würde ich wegen des losen Gerölls schwer nennen. Protektoren sind in jedem Fall angebracht.
Der Rückweg von Margone bzw. Ranzo nach Nembia erfolgt auf der ungeteerten Höhenstraße, auf der ebenso noch einige Gegensteigungen zu bewältigen sind, die am Ende eines langen Tages nochmals an den Körnern zehren.

Einkehrmöglichkeiten unterwegs gibt es unweit der Bergstation am Doss Pela im Ristorante Malga Zambana (inmitten des Paganella-Skigebiets) und in der Bait del Germano am Monte Gazza (letztere hat ausserhalb der Ferienzeiten zumeist nur an den Wochenenden geöffnet). 

Die Bergbahn befördert Biker in Andalo bis auf 1760 m, der weitere Aufstieg muss aus eigener Kraft erfolgen, wobei im Bereich der Malga di Terlago alta ein, zwei extrem kraftraubende Rampen drin sind und in der Folge vom P.so di S.Antonio das besagte Schiebestück bis auf 2043 m hinauf führt. 
Als zusätzliche Fleissaufgabe ist die Auffahrt bis auf den Gipfel der Paganella denkbar (fast alles fahrbar, vor allem bei toller Fernsicht ratsam), für die Fortführung der hier beschriebenen Tour jedoch nicht notwendig.

Da in den GPS-Tracks auf  _GPSies_ auch noch zusätzliche Varianten miteingebaut wurden, stimmen die dort genannten Höhenmeter- und Entfernungsangaben nicht!

Freue mich über Feedback, wenn jemand die Touren ausprobiert hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilu24 (15. September 2011)

Wir hatten die Möglichkeit Marvin ein paar Fragen zu stellen. Hier das Resultat:

http://www.radsport-zollernalb.de/2...tspots-zwischen-gardasee-und-brentadolomiten/


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (18. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Freue mich über Feedback, wenn jemand die Touren ausprobiert hat!


Ich geb jetzt mal selber Feedback. 
Wir waren zu dritt vergangenen Sonntag und heute jeweils auf der Paganella und haben einmal die untere und einmal die obere Variante gemacht.
Die Meinungen gehen auseinander, je nachdem, welchen Tourtyp jemand bevorzugt. Einer der Guides, Andrea, ein mehrfacher Transalp Challenge-Finisher, findet die untere Variante schöner, weil flüssiger zu fahren. Er hat an der oberen Variante auszusetzen, dass zu viele wurzelige oder schlicht unfahrbare Passagen den Fahrfluss stören und empfand diese Version eher als "Trekking mit Bike". Er hat sich in der Abfahrt nach Margone auch gleich mal unsanft "hingelegt".
Der andere Guide, Davide, ein eher fahrtechnisch starker Biker ohne irgendwelche Racer-Ambitionen findet hingegen die obere Variante schöner, weil eher fordernd. Für ihn eine gute Freeride-Tour, bei der man die unfahrbaren Bergaufpassagen bewältigen muss, um in den Genuss der guten Downhills zu kommen.
Bei mir ist es von Tagesform und Bike abhängig. Zum einfachen Dahincruisen ist sicher die untere Variante besser geeignet, während die obere schon Spaß macht, wenn man das richtige Bike mit viel Federweg hat. Da meine Fahrtechnik sagen wir mal mittelprächtig ist, tu ich mich mit einem 140mm-Allmountain auf der Traversata alta ziemlich schwer und habe Mühe, die technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen zu fahren. Mit meinem 160mm-Enduro hingegen geht das deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Denzinger (18. September 2011)

Wir sind letzten Samstag im Rahmen unserer Brenta Runde von Stencio aus über den Monte Gazza gefahren. Super schöne Tour mit kräftszehrendem Aufstieg, der aber mit tollen Blicken belohnt wird. Bei der Abfahrt haben wir uns dann irgendwie, ab der Baumgrenze, verfahren, aber aber gar nicht übel, haben dadurch ein paar tolle Trail´s gefunden und sind anschließend an der Mittelstation der Bergbahn raus gekommen. Die Tour ist wärmstens zu empfehlen, so wie wir sie gefahren sind von Stencio bis Andalo 47 km und 1750 hm. 

Gruß aus Bayern

Wenn die ganze Tour interessiert: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8718324


----------



## trhaflhow (18. September 2011)

Super, wenn von einer Gemeinde erkannt wird, dass man was FÜR biker tun sollte, wir sind ja auch Touristen, die Übernachten, Essen, Shopen etc

Was ich etwas schade finde ist, dass der bikepark ( wenn ich's richtig gelesen habe) nur bis Ende August geöffnet hat. Für uns ist der Frühling und der Herbst die optimale Zeit um bei euch zu biken ( als Alternative zum Gardasee, wo man ja als biker immermehr ausgesperrt wird - wobei wohl vergessen wird dass der wirtschaftliche Austieg der Region, v.a. den Bikern und Kletterern zu verdanken ist)

P.S wir sind vor ca 4-5 Jahren mal bei euch biken gewasen ( allerdings im Januar mit Rennrad )
Wir waren von der Freundlichkeit und Zuvorkommenheit in den Cafés und Restaurants begeistert.
Jetzt wo's auch gute Bike Infos gibt werden wir sicher öfters wieder kommen.
Hast du noch nen Tip für nen Campingplatz


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (20. September 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Was ich etwas schade finde ist, dass der bikepark ( wenn ich's richtig gelesen habe) nur bis Ende August geöffnet hat. Für uns ist der Frühling und der Herbst die optimale Zeit um bei euch zu biken ( als Alternative zum Gardasee, wo man ja als biker immermehr ausgesperrt wird - wobei wohl vergessen wird dass der wirtschaftliche Austieg der Region, v.a. den Bikern und Kletterern zu verdanken ist)
> 
> Hast du noch nen Tip für nen Campingplatz


Einen Campingplatz gibt's in Molveno direkt am See. 
Ideal, um die Paganella und die nähere Region zu erkunden.
Schöne Einsteigerrunde um den See (Lago di Molveno).
DBB Country-Strecke nach Andalo
DBB-Expert-Strecke nach Andalo. Man kann beide zu einer Runde verbinden.
In die andere Richtung ist man von Molveno schnell in Nembia, San Lorenzo in Banale, an der Höhenstraße nach Ranzo und auf den Monte Gazza (zwei schwere Trails dort!).

Ob der Bikepark Santel an der Paganella die nächste Zukunft überlebt, hängt auch davon ab, wie stark er frequentiert wird.
Es handelt sich um einen Sessellift und 3 von Bikern instandgesetzten Lines, die alle Richtung Fai abgehen. 
Die Karteneinnahmen decken wahrscheinlich nicht im entfertesten die Kosten. Dass daher die Aufstiegsanlagen schon Ende August geschlossen werden, darf nicht verwundern, denn der italienischen Mentalität zufolge sind dann die Ferien zuende und es kommt eh keiner mehr. 
Kein Wanderer, die noch in der Mehrzahl die Aufstieganlagen nutzen und nur wenige Biker, die vielleicht noch kämen, aber die Aufrechterhaltung des Seilbahnbetriebs keinesfalls rechtfertigen. 
Wenn also in den nächsten Jahren nicht ein regelrechter Boom der Biker einsetzen wird, dann glaube ich kaum, dass die Betriebszeiten des Sessellifts ausgeweitet werden.
Etwas länger in Betrieb ist die Kabinenbahn auf die Paganella bis zum Doss Pelà und die Weiterfahrt mit dem Sessellift bis auf den Gipfel der Paganella. Diese haben jetzt am Sonntag erst geschlossen.
Diese Aufstiegsanlagen erschließen aber nicht den Bikepark mit den drei Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten, sondern den Berg generell. Biker werden befördert, finden aber beim Ausstieg keinerlei für Biker reservierte Wege vor, sondern die üblichen Alpenvereinswege und Bewirtschaftungsstraßen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. September 2011)

Folgende Anfrage erreichte uns per Email, die wir wegen des allgemeinen Interesses hier veröffentlichen.





> _Hallo,
> (...) will ich ab Donnerstag 29.09. für ein paar Tage Euer Gebiet erforschen.
> (...)
> Eine Frage zum Sarca-Tal:
> ...


Bei der Anreise von Trento nach Terme di Comano gibt es für Radfahrer gleich zwei "Hürden" zu überwinden.
Die  gesperrte alte Straße (Umbau zum Radweg) durch die Sarca-Schlucht  (zwischen Sarche und Ponte Arche) ist dabei die zweite.
Die erste Hürde ist der lange Tunnel zwischen Trento und Cadine, der  bergauf führt und der mit Fahrrädern nicht befahren werden darf.

Für beide Teilstrecken habe ich Alternativen auf GPSies online gestellt, die man sich dort ansehen und herunterladen kann.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dnemcaexpoypfnus
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=trrpmaytdkhsbrsr

Zum näheren Verständnis:
1. Um aus dem Etschtal (Trento) auf die  höher gelegene Geländestufe des Valle dei Laghi (Vigolo Baselga,  Terlago) zu kommen, muss man als Radfahrer einen "Umweg" über Sopramonte  (am Fuße des Monte Bondone) machen.
Diese Serpentinenstraße über Sardagna und Sopramonte umgeht den langen  und für Radfahrer äusserst gefährlichen Tunnel nach Cadine weiträumig,  schraubt sich dabei aber auf eine Höhe von etwa 800 Meter hoch, ehe sie  wieder über Sopramonte bis nach Vigolo Baselga auf 490 Meter abfällt.
Wenn Du den GPS-Track genau betrachtest, wirst du feststellen, dass in  der Auffahrt von Sardagna Richtung Candriai an einer Linkskehre eine  zweitrangige Straße direkt Richtung Sopramonte abgeht (Strada del Pra  del Bòter), die den Berg an der Flanke umfährt und somit weitere Höhe  vermeidet.

2. Ab Vigolo Baselga gibt es eine neue ciclabile (geteerter Radweg) durch die landwirtschaftlichen Felder bis Vezzano.
Für dieses Teilstück habe ich keinen Track eingestellt, da es ganz einfach gefunden werden kann.

3. Eine Alternative für die alte, derzeit gesperrte Straße nach  Ponte Arche ist der Umweg über Ranzo und den Lago di Nembia, den ich im  zweiten GPS-Track dargestellt habe.
Diese Variante ist, abgesehen  davon, dass sie etwas länger ist, auch deutlich schöner, denn der  Streckenverlauf ist auf panoramalastigen Straßen über dem Valle dei  Laghi.
In Vezzano muss man Richtung Fraveggio, Lon und Ranzo abzweigen. Die gut  geteerte Nebenstraße schraubt sich zunächst steil bergauf und erreicht  dann eine sehr gut fahrbare Höhe inmitten der Felsflanke. Die  Panoramastraße ist unbedingt ein Muss für Radfahrer, denn der Blick über  das Valle dei Laghi Richtung Gardasee ist nicht zu toppen.
In Ranzo endet die offizielle Straße und führt nunmehr nur noch als  "inoffizielle" Schotterstraße Richtung Nembia weiter. Auch auf diesem  landschaftlich sehr schönen Teilstück mit Ausblicken über den Banale und  Ponte Arche überwindet man nochmals ca. 200 Höhenmeter, genießt dabei  von oben Adlerblicke auf die Sarca-Schlucht und die alte Straße (jene,  die zurzeit gesperrt ist).
In Nembia (Lago di Nembia) berührst du erstmals die Dolomiti di  Brenta-Strecke. Von hier aus kannst du auf der Straße über San  Lorenzo in Banale, Dorsino, Tavodo und Sclemo nach Stenico anreisen (mit weiteren  Höhenunterschieden und gegen die DBB-Fahrtrichtung).

Ob das an einem Nachmittag gefahren werden kann, hängt sicher auch davon ab, wie schnell du unterwegs bist.
Die  Teilstrecken addieren sich zu gut 50 km (bis Ponte Arche, nach Stenico dürften es etwa 5 km mehr sein, ohne PA zu berühren), an  Höhenmetern dürften so ca. 1200-1400 m auf dich zukommen (die Angaben auf  GPSies sind nicht vertrauenswürdig, da nicht bereinigt).

Bei dieser Anreise-Variante wäre zu überlegen, ob die erste Unterkunft tatsächlich nicht schon zwischen Nembia und San Lorenzo in Banale gewählt werden sollte, weil Stenico bereits deutlich gegen die DBB-Fahrtrichtung liegt.

Alternativ (und  gänzlich unsportlich) wäre zu überlegen, ob man nicht versucht, in  Trento mit dem Autobus nach Ponte Arche zu gelangen.
Mit etwas  Überredungskunst und guten Willen des Busfahrers vorausgesetzt, wird man  als einzelreisender Radfahrer nämlich mitgenommen, wenn im Gepäckfach unter dem Bus  ausreichend Platz ist.
Ich selbst habe das schon zweimal zwischen Sarche und Ponte Arche gemacht (also jenem Stück, wo die alte Straße gesperrt ist).
Es  klappt aber nicht immer, je nachdem, zu welcher Uhrzeit man auf welchem  Bus anfragt. Oft sind die Busse voll mit Schülern, Berufspendlern oder  mit anreisenden Kurgästen, die vom Bahnhof Trento nach Terme di Comano  wollen. Letztere haben meist enorm viel Gepäck für ihren Kuraufenthalt  dabei und dann wird's im Gepäckfach schnell eng.
Von Ponte Arche nach Stenico oder San Lorenzo in Banale musst du mit 200 bis 400 Höhenmetern rechnen, je nachdem, wo dein Hotel liegt.

In jedem Fall wünsche ich dir bei deinem Unternehmen viel Glück!
Schreib doch mal, wie es dir ergangen ist.
Solltest du noch Fragen haben, nur her damit... ;-)

Ciao,
Marvin


----------



## dede (26. September 2011)

Ciao Marvin, von Sopramonte kommend kann man auch nach Cadine runterrollen und statt des Radwegs auf einen leicht ansteigenden Schotterweg ausweichen und dann (bei/kurz nach) einem Brunnen links einen netten Trail runter nach Travolt/Lago Terlago biken. Kennst du die Strecke? Der Einstieg des Schotterwegs ist durch die ganzen Bauarbeiten am Tunnel(ausgang) nicht mehr so einfach zu finden wie früher, aber die Verbindung müßte eigtl. weiter bestehen. Che ne dici? Saluti Robert


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. September 2011)

dede schrieb:


> ... Kennst du die Strecke? Che ne dici?


Nein, den kenn ich nicht. Hast du einen Track?
Aber wenn der Trail nach Travolt führt, dann bringt er einen möglicherweise zu weit nördlich, wo er doch eigentlich nach Westen Richtung Vezzano weiterfahren möchte. 

Hast Du eine andere Idee, wie er die Gallerie umfahren könnte, um nicht allzu viel Zeit zu verlieren, da er ja nur den Nachmittag zur Verfügung hat, um nach Ponte Arche/Stenico zu kommen...?

Freut mich, wenn sich einer so gut auskennt wie Du! - Aber Achtung, am Ende machen wir dich auch noch zum hauptamtlichen Tourenberater!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. September 2011)

Na, wenn einer Tourenberater der Dolomiten ist,

dann dede 



Ride on
Chris

P.S. Ne super Arbeit macht ihr beide hier.


----------



## dede (27. September 2011)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Nein, den kenn ich nicht. Hast du einen Track?
> Aber wenn der Trail nach Travolt führt, dann bringt er einen möglicherweise zu weit nördlich, wo er doch eigentlich nach Westen Richtung Vezzano weiterfahren möchte.
> 
> Hast Du eine andere Idee, wie er die Gallerie umfahren könnte, um nicht allzu viel Zeit zu verlieren, da er ja nur den Nachmittag zur Verfügung hat, um nach Ponte Arche/Stenico zu kommen...?
> ...



Tracks hab ich keine, in "meinem" Bereich der Alpen brauch ich sowas nicht und außerhalb dessen laß ich andere die Trüffelsäue spielen!

Die Frage/Aussage war jetzt eher genereller Natur, für ihn ist das nur ein zusätzlicher Schlenker, der Zeit kostet. Ich fahr da halt immer über Terlago, Covelo und Ciago anch Vezzano. Ist insgesamt aber weiter und mit ein paar zusätzl. Hm gewürzt!
Bzgl. "Abkürzer": Ich weiß nicht, ob die kleine Bahn nach Sardagna noch fährt, so würde man sich das erste (sausteile) Stück und auch ein paar Minuten sparen. Auf deinem Track bleibst du nach Sardagna auf der Straße. Da geht (parallel dazu) auch ein Güter-/Hohlweg bergauf falls man dem Asphalt entgehen will (ist natürlich genauso steil und kräftezehrender)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (27. September 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Na, wenn einer Tourenberater der Dolomiten ist,
> 
> dann dede
> 
> ...




Danke für die Blumen, aber für mich ist das reiner Fun, mein Geld will ich damit nicht verdienen müssen!


----------



## isartrails (27. September 2011)

Hmm, über Terlago, Covelo und Ciago ist schon ein bisschen viel länger und vor allem anstrengender - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach...


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (28. September 2011)

dede schrieb:


> (...) Ich fahr da halt immer über Terlago, Covelo und Ciago anch Vezzano. (...)


Meine unten mit Link zitierten Anfahrvarianten sind als schnelle Anreisemöglichkeit gedacht.
Viel geteerte Radwege und Nebenstraßen, um einigermaßen flott Strecke  machen zu können - die Höhenmeter bleiben ihm in jedem Fall und sind  nicht zu unterschätzen.
Klar ist dein Vorschlag über Terlago und Covelo aus Bikersicht  "schöner", weil man am Lago di Terlago vorbeikommt, der eine oder andere  Trail dabei ist und sonst auch einiges an geschotterten Wegen darin  vorkommt.
Ich hatte diese Strecke schonmal grob in dieser ebenfalls sehr lohnenswerten Tour eingebaut, glaube aber, dass das für den ersten Anreisetag so nicht zu empfehlen ist.
(50 km mal eben so am Nachmittag mit Gepäck runterzuspulen, ist ja auch nicht grad eine der leichtesten Übungen...)


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (27. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde und Biker, 

die Bären hier in den Brenta-Dolomiten haben ihren Winterschlaf beendet und pünktlich trudeln die ersten Anfragen von Mountainbikern ein. 
Stefan schrieb eine Email ans Tourismusbüro und will wissen, wie sich *Campen und Biken am Fuße der Paganella* verbinden lassen.
Mit seinem Einverständnis stellen wir die Antwort hier ein, da es ja auch andere interessieren könnte.


			
				Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hi Marvin!
> Wir sind ab dem 5.4.2012 auf dem Campingplatz Lago di Lamar und  wissen  nicht genau was uns erwartet.
> ... wollen mal was anderes kennenlernen.
> Gibt es rund um die Paganella Shuttle-Möglichkeiten und Singletrailtouren?
> ...


Der Campingplatz an den Laghi di Lamar liegt eigentlich ganz nett und Ostern dürfte zumindest in den Höhenlagen des Valle dei Laghi um Terlago und Monte Terlago schon einiges gehen.
Der Bergrücken der Paganella hingegen liegt für ausgedehnte Biketouren aber noch zu hoch.

Die wichtigste Tour rund um die Seen von Lamar ist *"Terlago Bike"*. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=azysxoqnsefinzlw 
(Studier die mal (im Uhrzeigersinn). Du bekommst dort auch den GPS-Track.) Sie führt direkt am Campingplatz vorbei.

*Terlago Bike* geht auf die Iniziative lokaler Biker zurück, die  schon vor einigen Jahren einen trailigen Rundkurs mit gelben  Holzwegweisern ausgeschildert haben und in der Folge darauf mehrmals ein  Marathon-Rennen ausgetragen haben. Der genaue Grund ist mir nicht bekannt, aber  diese Iniziative gibt's entweder nicht mehr oder aus irgendeinem anderen Grund fühlt sich keiner mehr so recht zuständig für den Erhalt der Trails. Das Rennen jedenfalls wurde schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr ausgetragen. Ich hab läuten hören, dass sich da ein paar zerstritten hätten... - ist aber nur ein Gerücht und in der dortigen Tourist-Info konnte mir auch keiner mehr sagen.
Die Holzwegweiser stehen aber noch rum. Direkt am Campingplatz wurde sogar  ein Playground eingereichtet, quasi als Schulungsgelände, ein  Mini-Bikepark. Ist nicht zu verfehlen. Von dort führt ein recht  anspuchsvoller Trail runter nach Terlago. Im Frühjahr, so könnte ich mir  vorstellen, dürfte der Weg jedoch noch ziemlich unaufgeräumt sein.

Zur Zeit kann man vor allem im *Valle dei Laghi* viele  Touren unternehmen. Es zieht sich von Terlago bis nach Arco. Zwischen  Padergnone (Lago di Massenza und Lago di Toblino) und Cavedine befindet  sich sogar ein recht anspruchsvolles CC-Trailrevier um den Bergrücken,  der die SP84 von der SS45bis trennt. Schon der alte Moser hatte diesen  Bereich ausgiebigst ausgekundschaftet, der BIKE-Marathon von Riva führt  teilweise hier hindurch, dennoch ist die Gegend kaum großartig bekannt  geworden.

Zwischen Terlago (ich erinnere mich an eine sehr nette Pizzeria) und  Vigolo Baselga stößt die oben genannte Tour auf die geteerte _pista  ciclabile_ und führt bis Vezzano. Zwischendurch passiert man das schön  gelegene Ausflugslokal "Il Molino" an einem Fischweiher.
  In Vezzano macht der Track (um die stark befahrene Hauptstrasse zu  vermeiden) einen steilen Schlenker nach rechts Richtung Fraveggio, um  auf einem schönen Track hinunter nach Padergnone zu führen. Es gibt noch  einen anderen Trail, der die Hauptstrasse vermeidet, ist aber zu  kompliziert zu erklären und findet man nur, wenn man weiß, wo's langgeht.  Ich brauchte drei Anläufe, bis ich ihn endlich fand.

Von Sarche aus ist die Auffahrt nach Terme di Comano (Ponte Arche) auf  der *alten Straße durch die Sarca-Schlucht* (Forra del Limaró) noch nicht wieder für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben.  
Der Abschnitt ab der Straßenkehre Nummer 2 wird ja zur Zeit zu einem  Radweg ausgebaut, wobei keiner so recht weiß, wann die Arbeiten  abgeschlossen werden und wie der Weg dann aussieht. 
Offiziell sind dort  noch Sperren. Inoffiziell, d.h., ich hab nichts gesagt und nichts  gesehen ;-), kann man die Sperren überklettern... (das war im letzten  Jahr noch nicht möglich. 
Wer die Sperren da zu überklettern versucht hatte,  landete im Dschungel, aus dem es kein Entrinnen gab. Aber mittlerweile  soll sich die Situation gebessert haben. Wie gesagt, das ist  inoffiziell!).
  Die Schleife von Sarche über Ponte Arche, San Lorenzo in Banale, Nembia  nach Ranzo ist zwar sehr schön, macht die Tour aber doch recht lang.

Die * Paganella* ist zu der Jahreszeit für Biketouren eigentlich noch off  limits. D.h., es fahren mit Garantie keine Lifte, außer vielleicht zum  Skifahren im Skigebiet. 
Andererseits hat es heuer so wenig Schnee, dass  mit Skifahren an Ostern eventuell schon nichts mehr geht, aber Biker  werden da bestimmt noch nicht befördert. 
Auch diese Auskunft ist nicht  verbindlich, sondern nur eine persönliche Einschätzung. 
Wenn es die  Verhältnisse also zulassen, könnt ihr aus eigener Kraft auf die  Paganella hochkurbeln, entweder von Andalo aus (breite  Forststraße/Skigebiets-Zubringer) oder von Ranzo und Margone aus (von Süden her). 
Schaust du hier und hier. (die zweite ist deutlich schwerer mit Schiebeanteilen).

*Shuttles*: Die Jungs um Ezio Cattani vom Dangerzone Bike Shop  in Mezzolombardo betreiben den kleinen *Bikepark an der Paganella*, der  vom Sessellift Santel Richting Fai della Paganella geht. 
Doch auch der  dürfte im April noch nicht in Betrieb sein. Wenn du auf deren Homepage  runterscrollst, stößt du auf das Stichwort Shuttle 2012. D.h., an den  Wochenenden wird im 9sitzer geshuttelt. Tagespreis ist 30 Euro. 
Die  Jungs machen aber Downhill, d.h., wer sich da anschließt, dem muss klar  sein, dass das dann eher keine gemütlichen Trailtrips werden, sondern  man lässt es krachen. 
Gänseblümchenzähler sind also bei der  Höhenmeterakkumulation eher nicht so gerne gesehen...  ;-)
  Die Telefonnummern findest du auf der Seite unter Kontakte. Ezio spricht  englisch und der Bikeshop ist ebenfalls sehenswert, aber eher  freeridelastig sortiert.

Noch was, die Abfahrten von der  Hochfläche der Paganella nach Osten, also runter ins Tal von Terlago und  Covelo, sind teils üble Rüttelpisten auf Kopfsteinpflaster. Haben mir nicht so recht  gefallen. Wenn ihr da was Nettes entdecken solltet, lasst es mich  wissen.

Ansonsten ist vielleicht die Gegend um Ponte Arche einen Ausflug wert (GPS-Tracks-Übersicht oder hier ).

Hoffe, das hilft schonmal weiter!
Bei Fragen kannst du dich jederzeit wieder melden.


----------



## Sagi84 (28. März 2012)

Danke Marvin! das sind schon gute Tipps!

Wir sind zu 5 unterwegs. 3 Jungs, 2 Mädels. Am liebsten fahren wir Allmountain oder leichte Freeride Touren. Leider lässt die Frühjahrskondition doch sehr zu wünschen übrig . So hatten wir gehofft unsere Touren des öfteren mit einem Shuttle zu beginnen.

Gibt es denn noch weitere Shuttle Möglichkeiten rund um Terlago, oder lohnt es sich doch runter bis an den Gardasee zu fahren?

MFG Sagi


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (28. März 2012)

Sagi84 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch weitere Shuttle Möglichkeiten rund um Terlago...?


Hallo Stefan,
mir sind zumindest keine bekannt.
Aber kontaktiert doch erstmal Ezio Cattani von Dangerzonebike.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der euren Wünschen schon entgegen kommt und euch wenigstens ein paarmal shuttelt, auch wenn ihr nicht nur Downhill machen wollt.


Sagi84 schrieb:


> ... Leider lässt die  Frühjahrskondition doch sehr zu wünschen übrig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, irgendwann müsst ihr ja anfangen mit Konditionsaufbau ...


----------



## Denzinger (29. April 2012)

Wie sieh es denn aktuell mit Schnee am Bärenpass aus?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (3. Mai 2012)

Aktuell sieht's sehr gut aus, praktisch kein Schnee!
Schaust du auf die Webcams hier.
Der Bregn de l'Ors war diesen Winter ohnehin extrem schneearm.


----------



## sub-xero (3. Mai 2012)

Eine Frage an die Experten:

Ich komme von Nordosten aus der Gegend von Falcade herunter und suche eine gute, traillastige, verkehrsarme Verbindung zwischen Cavalese und Riva del Garda.

Mein aktueller Plan sieht so aus: Von Cavalese größtenteils auf Straße über Lona-Lases, Madrano und Cognola bis Trento abfahren (ich HASSE Straßen!), dann mit dem Bus hoch nach Terlago und Covelo. Dann über Santa Massenza, Sarche, Dro, Arco nach Riva.

Diese Route ruft nicht gerade Begeisterung bei mir hervor, aber was besseres ist mir einfach nicht eingefallen.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> ... Mein aktueller Plan sieht so aus: Von Cavalese größtenteils auf Straße über Lona-Lases, Madrano und Cognola bis Trento abfahren (ich HASSE Straßen!), dann mit dem Bus hoch nach Terlago und Covelo. Dann über Santa Massenza, Sarche, Dro, Arco nach Riva....


Also, einerseits Straßen hassen und dann den Bus nehmen - das geht ja gar nicht ! 
Von Trento könntest du wenigstens die lokale Seilbahn nach Sardagna hoch nehmen, die restlichen paar Höhenmeter über den Sattel nach Vigolo Baselga und Terlago schaffst du dann auch noch ohne Motorunterstützung.

Östlich des Vallagarina und im Val di Fiemme kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.


----------



## UncleHo (3. Mai 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Östlich des Vallagarina ... kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.



Musst Du auch nicht... heißt nämlich Val d'Adige da oben.

Vallagarina ab Nomi abwärts bis Ala.

Von Nomi aufwärts bis Mezzocorona Val d'Adige...

Die Frage ist allerdings die, warum muss es ausgerechnet die Route sein? Zeitprobleme...?

Vom Val di Fiemme Richtung Lago würde sich Schöneres und zugegebenermaßen auch Längeres anbieten (rüber zum Cinque Croci über Forcella Sadole oder Val Veneggia dann rauf zur Hochfläche von Lavarone und eventuell noch Pasubio mitnehmen???)


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2012)

UncleHo schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Östlich des Vallagarina und im Val di Fiemme kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus.
> ...


Hat er mich erwischt...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Sag ich doch, dass ich mich nicht auskenne.  )


----------



## Denzinger (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich denke geographisch liegt meine Frage etwas außerhalb aber vielleicht kann uns ja Jemand einen Tip geben was von Pezzo aus am Besten zu Fahren ist Richtung Brenta.
folgende Möglichkeiten habe ich gefunden:
1. Tonale Pass, Auffahrt auf der Straße, Abfahrt über den alten Pass
2. Montozzo Scharte

gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten die vielleicht von der Schwierigkeit etwas leichter sind als die Montozzo Scharte???????

Wir sind zu Zweit, meine bessere Hälfte und Ich, plus minus 50
Fahrttechnik meine Frau S1 - vielleicht S2, Selber S2 bis S3

Danke schon jetzt für die Antworten


----------



## re lax (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ziel ist es, die beiden Trailabfahrten von der Malga Gazza aus dem Sarcatal zu erreichen.
Dazu wollte ich von Covelo über die Forststrasse (?) zur Bocca San Giovanni und dann zum Passo San Giovanni und dann über den Gazzarücken (602) nach Ranzo bzw Margone.
Kennt jemand diese Auffahrt? Und:
Von Margone führt die Via san Vili direkt nach Covelo, sieht nach einem schönen Trail aus. Ist das so?
Danke für Infos


----------



## dede (22. Mai 2012)

Dazu wollte ich von Covelo über die Forststrasse (?) zur Bocca San Giovanni und dann zum Passo San Giovanni 

=> leider keine gute Idee. Im oberen Teil ist das alles Schieben (mein best guess mind 1 Std!) da a) teilw. extrem steil und b) übelster Grobschotter (auch abwärts nicht zu empfehlen). Einzig sinnvolle Uphills über die Malga Gazza oder aber "hinten rum" über Ranzo-Nembia und eine der Auffahrten vom Molvenosee aus nehmen

Von Margone führt die Via san Vili direkt nach Covelo, sieht nach einem schönen Trail aus. Ist das so?

=> war früher (meine "Letztbefahrung" stammt aus dem Jahr 2004/2005) eine sehr schöne Querverbindung (allerdings zu Beginn nochmal mit nem steilen Stich aufwärts, den man in der Karte leicht übersieht!), hab aber gehört, daß es dort vor ein paar Jahren zu einem Erdrutsch gekommen ist und der Weg wohl stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Würde ich vorher erstmal verifizieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. Mai 2012)

@dede: Glaube, du verwechselst S. Giovanni mit S. Antonio.
Zur Bocca und zum Passo S. Giovanni kann man von Covelo hochfahren/-schieben, fahren ja auch alle Anrainer zu ihren Ferienhäusern und zur Bait del Germano (bewirtschaftetes Ausflugslokal) mit den Geländeautos hoch (sent. 612).
Ist aber nicht wirklich schön, da eine ziemlich rüttelige Ciottolata (= gepflasterter Karrenweg). Hat mir schon runter keinen Spaß gemacht und rauf wollte ich da bestimmt nicht.
Die einzig wirklich "vernünftige" Auffahrt ist die von Margone oder von Andalo.


----------



## re lax (23. Mai 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Die einzig wirklich "vernünftige" Auffahrt ist die von Margone oder von Andalo.



Schade, aber gut zu wissen. Gibts vielleicht noch aktuelle Erfahrungen welcher der beiden Trails empfehlenswerter ist? Der nach Ranzo sieht länger und flacher aus, mehr "Flow"?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (24. Mai 2012)

Ist Geschmacksache. Kann nun keinen eher als den anderen empfehlen.
Der nach Margone (Sent. S.Antonin) ist vielleicht einen Tick nicht ganz so schwer, weil in dem anderen etwas mehr loses Geröll rum liegt, schön sind sie aber beide.
Den Track auf Gpsies hast du gesehen? Da sind beide Varianten drin.
Bei der Variante über Sent. S.Antonin stößt der Trail unterhalb von Margone auf die geteerte Panoramastraße. Etwa 1 km rechts davon liegt Ranzo, mit Bar und Einkaufsladen.
Bei der Variante von der Mga. Gazza runter (602) kommt man oberhalb westlich von Ranzo raus und muss, um ins Dorf zu kommen, wieder nach links abfahren. (Fotos 44-46 auf oben zitiertem Link.)


----------



## re lax (24. Mai 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Ist Geschmacksache.
> Den Track auf Gpsies hast du gesehen?



Ja, dadurch bin ich auf die Idee gekommen abzukürzen, schien mir zuwenig Trail für 60 km. Andererseits wollte ich den Gazzarücken wegen Aussicht mitnehmen, werde also wohl doch Deine Route fahren.
Letzte Frage: Wärs nicht möglich auf der verlinkten Route  das Teilstück von Ranzo nach  Deggia/ Moline direkt über die Via San Vili zu fahren oder muss man da viel tragen /schieben?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. Mai 2012)

re lax schrieb:


> Letzte Frage: Wärs nicht möglich auf der verlinkten Route  das Teilstück von Ranzo nach  Deggia/ Moline direkt über die Via San Vili zu fahren oder muss man da viel tragen /schieben?


Ich seh schon, du kannst Karten lesen... 

Doch, ist möglich. Ist weitgehend fahrbar, sogar ganz flowig, lediglich einen Höhenaufschwung von ca. 5-10 min Schieben muss man einrechnen. 
Das Stück ist aber geländetechnisch soooooo heiß, dass ich mich bisher nicht getraut habe, es irgendwo einzubauen, geschweige denn zu veröffentlichen.
Du wirst verstehen, was ich meine, wenn du dir mal das Foto anschaust. Man glaubt kaum, wo der Trail langgeht.

Ich bin mir sicher, das war dann doch nicht deine letzte Frage...


----------



## re lax (25. Mai 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, das war dann doch nicht deine letzte Frage...



Vorerst ja,muss ja auch noch ein bisschen Überraschung bleiben.


Dank Dir und Dede für die Tips.


----------



## bobo2606 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen ab nächster Woche ein paar Tage in Molveno zum Biken zu sein.
Wir das sind meine Frau und ich und unser Junior (11 Jahre). Um den Kurzen beim Biken einigermassen bei Laune zu halten sollte der eine oder andere Trail (bis S1 stellenweise max S2) mit im Programm sein.

Deshalb meine Frage nach Touren mit ca. 500 - 800hm die mit solchen "Trailhighlights" gespickt sind.

Wäre darüber echt dankbar, es würde unseren Urlaub durchaus entspannter werden lassen!!

Servus,
bobo


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
eine Tour rund um den Lago di Molveno ist ja dann schon Pflicht!
Am besten fahrt ihr im Uhrzeigersinn.
Auf der östlichen Seeuferseite kann man die Hauptstraße weitgehend vermeiden, wenn man sich immer an den Seeuferweg hält. Der quert zwar ein paarmal die Straße, erfüllt aber ansonsten deine Kriterien eines leichten Wanderwegtrails.
Am südlichen Ende des Sees gelangt ihr in wenigen Minuten zu einer weitläufigen Picknickarea beim Lago di Nembia (kleinerer See mit Gaststätte). Eignet sich auch ganz gut zum Spielen mit Kindern.
Den Rückweg macht ihr auf der Westuferseite, die weitestgehend eine breite Forststraße ist.
Es gibt einen Anstieg, der etwas ins Gewicht fällt (Napoleonschanze).
Anschließens geht's kurz, aber steil bergab. Kurz vor dem Auslauf der Abfahrt kann man rechts auf einen Wanderweg abzweigen, der parallel zur Forststraße verläuft. Auch dieser WW ist trailig. Man gelangt auf ihm zu dem ersten Campinganlagen von Molveno.

Eine andere Möglichkeit: Von Molveno nach Andalo östlich der Hauptstraße durch den Wald. Ob dein Kleiner den Höhenunterschied packt, weiß ich nicht, aber der Weg ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Zurück auf gleicher Route.


----------



## bobo2606 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Marvin,

danke für die schnelle Info. Wir werden uns das zu herzen nehmen.
Wieviel Hms sind das denn von Molveno nach Andalo?

Wenn der Knabe motiviert ist, gehen schon mal 700-800Hm.

Was kannst du uns "Großen" denn so empfehlen?
Wo bekommt man vor Ort Toureninfos?

Ciao,
bobo


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (29. Mai 2012)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Wieviel Hms sind das denn von Molveno nach Andalo?
> Was kannst du uns "Großen" denn so empfehlen?
> Wo bekommt man vor Ort Toureninfos?


Etwa 200 Hm rauf von Molveno nach Andalo.
Klick dich auf dieser Seite auf der Karte (Maps) in den Bereich zwischen Molveno und Andalo und du siehst den Streckenverlauf auf der GoogleMap.
Entspricht auf diesem Abschnitt dem Streckenverlauf der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike" COUNTRY-Version (nicht Explorer nehmen!).

Als Erwachsener sollte man die Paganella-Hochebene gemacht haben: http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it/lang/DE//track/dettaglio_itinerario/itinerario_dati/57
Von Andalo aus kann man mit der Seilbahn abkürzen.
Oder dieser Track hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mthwaxuzdtvfrbeo
Andere Vorschläge in der Nähe: http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Marvin_GardaDolomitiBike

Aufgrund der Lage des Molveno-Sees inmitten zweier Gebirgsmassive gibt's rund um Molveno nicht so wahnsinnig viele Alternativen: Weitgehend flach um den See oder gleich ziemlich steil ins Paganella-Massiv. (oder wieder flacher auf der Paganella-Hochebene.)
Auffahrten nach Westen in die Brenta kannst du vergessen.
Im Norden bei Andalo tut sich eine kleine Hochebene auf, wo man eine gemütliche kurze Rundtour fahren kann, ist aber nichts aufregendes.

Im Süden Richtung Nembia und San Lorenzo in Banale wird die Landschaft wieder etwas zugänglicher, d.h., auf der Landschaftsterrasse des Banale kann man wieder ein paar kürzere Runden zusammenstellen. 
Vorschläge dazu findest du hier: http://www.visitacomano.it/b309 ; http://www.visitacomano.it/b310 ; http://www.visitacomano.it/b311

Kauf dir die Kompass-Karte 649 "Altopiano della Paganella", damit dürftest du gut versorgt sein.
Ob's im Tourismusbüro in Molveno Material gibt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. Juni 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> ... haben wir die ersten 10 Tourenbeschreibungen des Bike-Projekts *"GardaDolomitiBike"* des Tourismusvereins Terme di Comano-Ponte Arche online gestellt...


So, fast ist wieder ein Jahr vergangen und wir haben für die in Post 2 angekündigten Touren nun auch *POCKET GUIDES *fertiggestellt und veröffentlicht, die man sich downloaden und ausdrucken und dann auf Tour mitnehmen kann.
Diese Datenblätter bestehen je Tour aus zwei DIN A4 Seiten - auf einer eine detaillierte Landkarte und auf der anderen die Datenfacts, die Tourbeschreibung nach Wegpunkten sowie das Höhenprofil.
Diese "Pocket Guides" findet ihr auf der Internet-Seite jeder einzelnen Tour.

Ich erklär's mal an einem Beispiel:
# Ihr geht auf die Touren-Übersichtsseite: 




# Ihr klickt auf die gewünschte Tour, (am Beispiel "Comano Warm-up Bike Tour" [B4.12] ): 




# In der rechten Spalte findet ihr einen grau unterlegten Download-Kasten. 
Hier die unterste Option "Bike Folder" anklicken. 
Es öffnet sich ein Dialogfeld zum Download des PDF.






# Abspeichern, fertig!

Leider gibt es noch keinen Link, wo ihr euch alle Pocket Guides auf einmal downloaden könnt.
Ihr müsst jeden einzeln herunterladen.

Der entsprechende Pocket Guide sieht dann so aus:
Facts: 

 Landkarte: 


Ihr könnt euch mal die Beispielblätter bis in die Originalgröße anzeigen lassen und werdet dann feststellen, dass die Auflösung recht hoch ist. Insbesondere die Landkarte ist sehr detailliert.
Ladet euch einfach mal einen Pocket Guide herunter und druckt ihn aus (natürlich hängt die Qualität dann auch noch von eurem Drucker ab... ;-)

Ich würde mich über kritisches Feedback freuen!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. Juli 2012)

Aufgrund häufiger Nachfragen, gebe ich euch mal den aktuellen Stand der Bauarbeiten am neuen Radwegabschnitt zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche durch die Limaró-Schlucht bekannt.

Die neue ciclabile ist zwar fast fertig, die Absperrungen sind aber immer noch angebracht.

In der Praxis kämpfen die Bauarbeiter tagsüber jeden Tag aufs Neue mit alpencrossenden Bikern, welche die Absperrungen ignorieren und dann die Bauarbeiten behindern... 
Abends, wenn die Bauarbeiter die Baustelle verlassen, abgeschlossen und gesichert haben, erlebt man immer wieder Biker, die auf irgendeine Weise die Absperrungen zu überklettern versuchen und sich dabei in große Gefahr bringen.

Ich kann leider nur bitten, die Absperrungen zu respektieren.
Teilweise wurden schon Schlösser angebracht, damit Biker die Absperrungen nicht versetzen können.

Die Umfahrung des besagten Abschnittes ist entweder über den Passo Ballino möglich (zusätzlich etwa 400 Höhenmeter), von Ponte Arche über Passo Ballino nach Tenno und Riva,
oder für diejenigen, die "von oben" aus Richtung Andalo und Molveno kommen, vom Lago di Nembia Richtung Ranzo und von dort steil runter zum Toblino-See.

Tut mir leid, dass es nicht schneller geht...


----------



## Denzinger (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marvin,

nachdem Du mir letztes Jahr schon so tolle Tip´s gegeben hast habe ich mal wieder ein paar Fragen.

In meiner Kompass-Karte ist über den Passo del Groste (Weg-Nr. 301) dann weiter über den 371 eine Bikeroute zum Lago die Tovel eingezeichnet.

Frage 1: Ist die Strecke offiziell freigegeben von DBB und somit straffrei zu befahren?

Frage 2: 
Wenn ja welcher Schwierigkeitsgrade, bzw. sind es ab der Passhöhe noch viele HM bis nach Tuenno hinunter?

Frage 3:
War die Strecke in den letzten Jahren Ende September, Anfang Oktober noch fahrbar, ist ja doch 2.400 Meter hoch?

Frage 4:
Weist Du ob das Rif. Graffer oder das Rif. Peller da noch auf haben?

Will mit meiner "Lahmschnecke" eine verkürzte DBB-Runde drehen.
Start in Tuenno über Rif.Peller nach Dimaro, 2. Tag Dimaro Rif. Graffer, 3 Tag Rif. Graffer -Passo del Groste - Tuenno.

Danke schon jetzt für deine Mühen
Danke


----------



## UncleHo (25. Juli 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Frage 1: Ist die Strecke offiziell freigegeben von DBB und somit straffrei zu befahren?



Ich bin mal so frei...

Nein, macht  60,- wenn sie Dich erwischen.



Denzinger schrieb:


> Frage 3:
> War die Strecke in den letzten Jahren Ende September, Anfang Oktober noch fahrbar, ist ja doch 2.400 Meter hoch?



Das ist jetzt wieder eine Kaffeesatzfrage... Kann sein, dass da schon Schnee liegt wenn Du da durch willst, kann aber auch nicht sein...



Denzinger schrieb:


> Frage 4:
> Weist Du ob das Rif. Graffer oder das Rif. Peller da noch auf haben?


Graffer bis 07.10. Peller bis 20.09. Kann aber sein, dass das Peller an Wochenenden darüber hinaus offen hat, sollte Marvin wissen...


----------



## mehrgrip (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich bin was diese Region Gardasee / Lago angeht absolut unwissend, ich möchte mit einem Kumpel ein paar Tage Ende August biken gehen. Wir sind beide Hardtailfahrer und bevorzugen nicht zwingend die übelst verblockten Passagen. (Trails sollten zwingenderweise schon dabei sein !)
Daher meine Frage, welche Strecken sind eher HT geeignet, finde ich diese als GPS ? Welche Karten sind hier geeignet fürs NAVI GARMIN ? und gibts event. Unterkunft Tipps ?
Bedanke mich vorab mal.
Grüsse


----------



## Denzinger (25. Juli 2012)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei...
> 
> Nein, macht â¬ 60,- wenn sie Dich erwischen.
> 
> ..


 
Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort,

Jetzt bin ich doch verwirrt weil in meiner Kompass-Karte Copyr. 2011 der 301 bis zur Abzweigung 371 und dann der 371 Richtung Lago de Tovel explizit als DBB Strecke ausgewiesen sind 

http://www.kompass.de/


----------



## UncleHo (25. Juli 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> 
> Jetzt bin ich doch verwirrt weil in meiner Kompass-Karte Copyr. 2011 der 301 bis zur Abzweigung 371 und dann der 371 Richtung Lago de Tovel explizit als DBB Strecke ausgewiesen sind



Verlag verklagen... Aber wie heißt es so schön im Kleingedruckten. "Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr".

Halte Dich lieber an die offizielle Seite: 

http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it/lang/DE/pagine/dettaglio/bike_tour,2/speciale_offerta_tour_a_tappe_in_mountain_bike,209.html


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. Juli 2012)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ... In meiner Kompass-Karte ist über den Passo del Groste (Weg-Nr. 301) dann weiter über den 371 eine Bikeroute zum Lago die Tovel eingezeichnet....


In diesem Fall ist ausnahmsweise mal nicht der Kartenverlag "schuld", sondern der Anwender, sprich Du!  
Das Symbol, das du da auf deiner Karte entdeckt hast, steht mitnichten für "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike", sondern für "Dolomiti di Brenta Trek".
Es ist grün und als solches in deiner Kartenlegende als Trekkingtour aufgeführt.
Das "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Symbol sieht zwar ähnlich aus, ist aber blau.

Von der Durchquerung des Brenta-Massivs würde ich also eher abraten.

Die Öffnungszeiten des Rif. Graffer hängen mit den Betriebszeiten der Seilbahn zusammen, die vom Rifugio Peller vom Wetter.
Beide Infos dürften auf deren Homepages aktualisiert werden, jetzt ist für verlässliche Angaben noch zu früh.
Wenn Du losziehst, bitte nochmal schauen.

Fals du deine Streckenplanung jetzt umplanen musst, helfe ich hier gerne!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. Juli 2012)

mehrgrip schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin was diese Region Gardasee / Lago angeht absolut unwissend, ich möchte mit einem Kumpel ein paar Tage Ende August biken gehen. Wir sind beide Hardtailfahrer und bevorzugen nicht zwingend die übelst verblockten Passagen. (Trails sollten zwingenderweise schon dabei sein !)
> Daher meine Frage, welche Strecken sind eher HT geeignet, finde ich diese als GPS ? Welche Karten sind hier geeignet fürs NAVI GARMIN ? und gibts event. Unterkunft Tipps ?
> Bedanke mich vorab mal.
> Grüsse


Kannst Du deine Regionswahl etwas präzisieren?
Wenn Du die Gegend um Ponte Arche-Terme di Comano meinst, also den Südrand der Brenta, da kann ich dich beruhigen: absolut Hardtail-geeignet und Trails gibt's auch.
Hast Du dir die Website in meiner Signatur genauer angesehen?
Ciao
Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (25. Juli 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Die Öffnungszeiten des Rif. Graffer hängen mit den Betriebszeiten der Seilbahn zusammen, die vom Rifugio Peller vom Wetter.
> Beide Infos dürften auf deren Homepages aktualisiert werden, jetzt ist für verlässliche Angaben noch zu früh.
> Wenn Du losziehst, bitte nochmal schauen.)


 
Das Graffer macht heuer wieder an der Aktion von Trentino Marketing "I rifugi del gusto" mit und die geht bis 07.10. sollte also geöffnet sein bis dahin.


----------



## Denzinger (25. Juli 2012)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist ausnahmsweise mal nicht der Kartenverlag "schuld", sondern der Anwender, sprich Du!
> Das Symbol, das du da auf deiner Karte entdeckt hast, steht mitnichten für "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike", sondern für "Dolomiti di Brenta Trek".
> Es ist grün und als solches in deiner Kartenlegende als Trekkingtour aufgeführt.
> Das "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Symbol sieht zwar ähnlich aus, ist aber blau.
> ...


 
erstmal Danke für die Antwort
Ich habe schon verstanden das wir das offiziell nicht fahren dürfen. 
Du hast selbstverständlich auch recht das das Symbol grün ist und somit die Trekkingrunde ist. 
Zur Verwirrung sind in der Karte die Bikeweg grün eingezeichnet und die Trekkingroute blau. Symbole genau anderst rum. Liegt wohl daran das die Bikerouten in den Kompasskarten gernerll grün sind.
Bin ja nur auf die Idee gekommen weil die Route über den Passo d. Forcola genauso eingezeichnet ist, grüne Linie und blaues Symbol und den darf man ja fahren, so mein Wissensstand vom letzten Jahr.

Gruß


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (26. Juli 2012)

@Denzinger: habe deine Anfrage in den DBB-Thread verschoben, da sie dort besser passt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9727595&postcount=64


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit ein paar Neuigkeiten aus der Gegend:

Der neue Radweg zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche ist zwar immer noch nicht endgültig fertig, aber der Abschnitt parallel zum zweiten und dritten Strassentunnel (von Ponte Arche aus gesehen) kann bereits befahren werden. 
Die alte Straße durch die Limarò-Schlucht hat einen neuen Teerbelag bekommen und wird nun ganz offiziell eine "pista ciclabile".
Dadurch ist nun endlich auch wieder die Tour über den "Passo della Morte" fahrbar.
Lediglich der Abschnitt am ersten Tunnel ist noch nicht fertig.
Für die Durchfahrt des Strassentunnels benötigt man Beleuchtung.

Ich will den Thread nicht mit Werbung zuspammen, aber vielleicht interessiert es doch die eine oder andere Bikerin, die an diesem Wochenende (7.-9.9.) noch nichts vorhat: 
die Bike Area organisiert ein "Ladies Camp" mit Doppel-Olympiasiegerin Antonella Bellutti.
Wer spontan dazu Lust hat, sollte mal hierhin schauen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.visitacomano.it/lang/DE/...es_bike_weekend_alle_terme_di_comano,484.html .

Das Wochenende drauf organisieren wir ein Bike Test Wochenende in Ponte Arche: http://www.visitacomano.it/lang/DE/eventi/dettaglio/comano_bike_test,615.html

Und wer schon immer mal die "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Tour unter geführter Anleitung fahren wollte, der kann das vom 13.-16. September auf einer "unlimited edition" tun:
http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it/la..._tour_guidato_in_mountain_bike_copia,239.html

Einen schönen Bike-Herbst wünscht
Marvin


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Biker,

erstmal auch von hier viele Grüße und Wünsche euch allen, eine tolle Bike-Saison betreffend!
Hoffe, dass alle eure Projekte klappen und ihr viele schöne Trails unter die Stollenreifen nehmen könnt.

Es wäre mir peinlich gewesen, ohne eine positive Erfolgsnachricht vor euch treten zu müssen, auf die wir alle schon sehnsüchtigst gewartet haben, das könnt ihr mir glauben.
Ja, es ist wahr, *der Radweg durch die Limaró-Schlucht auf der alten Straße zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche wird wieder geöffnet* und zwar am 10. Mai. (endlich, nach gefühlt unendlich langer Bauzeit...)





 

Die Sache sieht konkret so aus: Die Bauarbeiten auf dem letzten Radwegs-Abschnitt vor Ponte Arche werden am 7. Mai unterbrochen (es fehlen noch 200 Meter Radweg, die diesen erst in einiger Entfernung zum Strassentunnel zurück auf die strada statale hätte führen sollen. Diese Arbeiten sollen erst nächstes Jahr vollendet werden.). 

3 Tage später wird der Zugang zum Radweg geöffnet. Damit hat man als Biker auf einer Alpencrossroute nun endlich wieder die Möglichkeit, auf den neu geteerten Radweg zu gelangen, der den langen Limarò-Tunnel umfährt. 
(Der weitere Radweg, der die beiden anderen Strassentunnel umfährt, war ja schon fertig und befahrbar.)

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die an dieser Stelle nicht gerade übersichtliche Verkehrsführung: Biker, die von Ponte Arche kommend Richtung Sarche bergab möchten (also in östliche Richtung), müssen, um auf den Radweg zu gelangen, die Strada statale just am Tunneleingang nach links überqueren, was eine nicht ganz ungefährliche Stelle ist, da sie am Ende einer wenig einsehbaren Kurve (von Ponte Arche aus gesehen) ist und der entgegen kommende Verkehr aus dem Tunnel nicht unbedingt am Tunnelausgang mit querenden Radfahrern rechnet. Ich hoffe, sie bringen da noch ein entsprechendes Vorsichtsschild an.

Umgekehrt ahnen Biker, die in aller Ruhe und abseits des Verkehrs bergauf in westliche Richtung nach Ponte Arche unterwegs sind, am vorläufigen Ende des Radwegs nicht unbedingt, dass sie ansatzlos auf eine vielbefahrene strada statale am Ende eines Tunnels entlassen werden. Da empfiehlt es sich, sich erstmal einspurig schmal zu machen, bis der motorisierte Verkehr sich an die Zweiradler gewöhnt hat.
In jedem Fall aber, das sag ich jetzt mal als private Bikermeinung, empfiehlt es sich, wie wir leidgeprüften Biker ja gut aus vielen Erfahrungen mit dem motorisierten Straßenverkehr auch von andernorts wissen, sich erstmal defensiv und umsichtig auf die Situation einzustellen. Auf Rücksichtnahme durch die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer allein zu bauen, ist immer keine so gute Option.

*Ihr wißt ja: Für Fragen stehen wir euch hier wie immer zur Verfügung!*

Ciao, euer Marvin.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (28. April 2013)

Hallo Freunde, Rennfahrer und Spaßbiker!

Der Bike Marathon des diesjährigen Bike Festivals in Riva del Garda kommt in unser Revier.

Mit Interesse nehmen wir zur Kenntnis, dass der große Transalp-  und Streckenplaner Uli S. unser Revier als bike-tauglich entdeckt und  mit höchsten Weihen versehen hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das diesjährige Marathon-Rennen des Bike Festivals von Riva del Garda  wird sich nämlich am 5. Mai auf der Ronda Grande und Extrema ausgiebigst  mit unseren (!) Trails zwischen Val Lomasone und Monte Casale  beschäftigen. 
Und wir haben davon im Vorfeld rein gar nichts erfahren.

Ich darf mal ganz bescheiden den großen Meister aus seinem Newsletter zitieren (nein, wir haben ihm nichts dafür bezahlt!):   
_"Mein italienischer Kollege Loris Tagliapietra und  ich haben nach intensiver Recherche bei Bauern und Jägern jede Menge  neue, traumhafte Trails gefunden. Alte, teils verfallene Bauern- und  Waldwege (mulattiere)....
...durch das Val Lomasone zur Malga di Vigo, ... vom Sentiero die Russi  geht es erst einmal auf scheinbar nicht enden wollenden Trails fast  1.000 Höhenmeter richtig kernig bergab bis Comano. (...) folgen nun  wieder ganz neue, zauberhafte Waldtrails Richtung Malga Valbona und ab  den Prati del Granzoline ... wieder ... feine Wald- u. Wiesentrails,  immer im Wechsel mit großartigen Panoramaausblicken in die Dolomiti di  Brenta." _
_"Aus diesen Recherchen haben wir zuerst einmal überwiegend neue Strecken  für den Bike Festival Marathon Garda Trentino zusammen gestellt." (Link zum GPS-Track)
__
"... ein Großteil der eingebauten Trails (liegen) zwischen San Giovanni  al Monte und dem Monte Casale. *In diesem Bereich gibt es jede Menge  leicht zu fahrende Super-Flowtrails auf Waldboden. Man kann sich echt  schwindelig fahren.* Die einzelnen Trails sind zwar nie besonders lang,  aber alle zu einer Tour zusammengebaut, bringen sie riesigen Spaß und  immer wieder schöne Ausblicke in die Dolomiti di Brenta."_

Tja, die intensive Recherche bei Bauen und Jägern hätten sie sich sparen können, hätten sie gleich den Fachmann Mavin gefragt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Damit ihr euch nicht wie die armen Marathon-Teilnehmer schwindelig  fahren müsst, haben wir ja eine super-informative Website aufgeschaltet  (wie ihr sicher alle wisst; siehe Signatur unten).
Da findet ihr gleich zwei Touren, die zwischen Val Lomasone und Monte Casale entlang führen. Ganz ohne Rennstress.

Und wer Lust hat, uns am Veranstaltungstag des Rennens einen Besuch  abzustatten, dem sei die *Malga di Vigo* empfohlen (kann man über San  Giovanni al Monte oder Lundo anfahren), denn da wird es eine  Marathon-Verpflegungsstation geben, die von den Teilnehmern der  Extrema-Runde gleich zweimal angefahren wird. 

Mein (ganz inoffizieller) Tipp für Trailfreaks: fahrt am Sonntag  gemütlich über S. Giovanni rauf zur Verpflegungsstation bei der Malga di  Vigo, wartet ab, bis das Fahrerfeld komplett  durch ist und schaut euch dann mal den Trail an, den die Teilnehmer  runter Richtung Comano zu bewältigen hatten.
Und zurück geht's dann zumindest für euch ganz stressfrei über den Passo della Morte nach Sarche und das Valle dei Laghi (oder über den Passo Ballino) nach Tenno hinunter. 

Vielleicht schau ich ja auch mal vorbei und erzähl den Rennfahrern  persönlich, dass es sich lohnt, mal bei uns einen mehrtägigen Stopp  einzulegen und die Gegend etwas langsamer abzufahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (16. Mai 2013)

Das hier kam als private Anfrage in mein Postfach:





			
				Profi71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marvin, erstmal sorry das ich Sie so einfach anmaile, wenns nervt bitte kurze info dann ists OK.
> 
> *zu meinem anliegen: wir ( 6 Männer ,40-60Jahr, zwar fit aber nicht    extrem trailsicher) möchten heuer unsere 2.Transalp fahren. im prinzip    so wie sie hier ist .*
> 
> ...


Hallo Volker,
eure Etappeneinteilung funktioniert so leider nicht, da es auf dem Bärenpass keine Unterkunft gibt.
Ich würde es so machen:
Am zweiten Tag nicht in Revo übernachten, sondern noch ein Stückchen    weiterfahren ins Val di Sole (Unterkunftsorte Malé oder Dimaro). 
Die  zusätzlichen Kilometer sind fast flach, jedenfalls ein gut ausgebauter  Radweg.
Am 3. Tag dann die Etappe entlang der Dolomiti di Brenta Bike über den Bärenpass und wieder runter bis Stenico oder Ponte Arche.
Am 4. Tag dann den Rest über den Ballino-Pass an den Gardasee.

Bei dem oben gelinkten Etappenvorschlag der Etappe 4 fahrt ihr über   Tione und den  Passo Duron. Die Auffahrt ist komplett auf Teer,   stellenweise steil und  der Sonne ausgesetzt. 
Finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, ist ein reiner  Rennradfahrer- und   Motorradfahrer-Pass und den Asphalt kann man in der Variante nicht    vermeiden.
Übernachtet man, wie von mir vorgeschlagen, in Ponte Arche, hat man   wenigstens mehrere Möglichkeiten, den Teerstraßen  ein Schnippchen zu   schlagen.
Außerdem ergeben sich insgesamt mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten für die   letzte Etappe. Je nach Lust und Laune kann man entweder direkt über den   Ballino-Pass (kurz), über den Monte Casale (anstrengend), das Val   Lomasona (mit Schiebestück) oder östlich außenrum durchs Valle dei Laghi   (fast nur bergab bis zum Gardasee). 
Welchen Weg ihr wählen wollt, könnt ihr im Grunde beim Frühstück   entscheiden, denn es ist  eure letzte Etappe und betrifft nicht mehr die   nächste Unterkunft. 
Vorteil meiner Etappeeneinteilung ist außerdem, du kommst etwas zeitiger am    Gardasee an und kannst dein Bierchen in Ruhe am See trinken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hoffe, das hilft dir schonmal weiter. Und ansonsten, immer feste   fragen! Auch hier im Forumsthread, denn andere stehen oft auch vor   ähnlichen Fragen. 
Den "Dolomiti di Brenta"-Thread kennst du schon? Da werden auch immer gerne Fragen zu Etappeneinteilungen verhandelt.

Ciao,
Marvin


----------



## Profi71 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mervin,

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
wollte als newbie nicht gleich so öffentlich machen dass ich nicht viel Ahnung hab....

gute Vorschläge, schau mir den thread gleich mal durch.

apropos Bierchen, hast du ne Stammkneipe wo man dir man gutes tun kann?

Volker


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (25. Juni 2013)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Der neue Radweg zwischen Ponte Arche und Sarche ist zwar immer noch nicht endgültig fertig, aber der Abschnitt parallel zum zweiten und dritten Strassentunnel (von Ponte Arche aus gesehen) kann bereits befahren werden.
> Die alte Straße durch die Limarò-Schlucht hat einen neuen Teerbelag bekommen und wird nun ganz offiziell eine "pista ciclabile".
> Dadurch ist nun endlich auch wieder die Tour über den "Passo della Morte" fahrbar.


Der Radweg ist jetzt definitiv offen (auch wenn immer noch Arbeiter herumwerkeln,  Baufahrzeuge und -Material herumstehen).
Man kann jetzt zwischen Sarche und Ponte Arche alle Straßentunnels auf dem neuen Radweg durch die Limarò-Schlucht umfahren.
Die neue pista ciclabile beginnt von Sarche aus gesehen in der  Straßenkehre Nr. 2 und er endet direkt nach dem letzten Straßentunnel  vor Ponte Arche - etwas unglücklich direkt nach dem Tunnelausgang. Hier  bitte Vorsicht bei Einfahrt in die Straße.
Ab hier in Richtung Ponte Arche müssen Radfahrer auf der Staatsstraße  fahren, entweder bis zur Ponte Balandin-Brücke (wo man die Flußseite  wechseln kann, Richtung Villa Banale), bis zum Abzweig nach Poia (für  Weiterfahrt Richtung Ballino oder Val Lomasona) oder bis ins Zentrum von  Ponte Arche (wo man Anschluß an alle anderen beschilderten Radtouren  erhält).


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (5. Juli 2013)

Ciao Amici,

ich möchte auf die Info von der Einrichtung mehrerer "BiciBus"-Linien   in den Tälern der Brenta-Dolomiten hinweisen.
Ausführlich hier beschrieben.
Der Bus befördert auch Bikes.
Man kann sich damit schweißfrei Richtung Madonna di Campiglio, Andalo oder zurück bringen lassen.

Eventuell ganz hilfreich auch für Leute, deren Kondition nicht für Hin- und Rückfahrt einer längeren Tour in die Hochtäler reicht.

Die Linie Sarche - Ponte Arche - Andalo verbindet das Valle dei Laghi mit den Judikarien und dem hochgelegenen Wintersportort Andalo.
Die Linie Ponte Arche - Tione - Pinzolo erschließt das Val Rendena, wo es Anschluß an den BiciBus nach Madonna di Campiglio und Dimaro gibt.

Damit ergeben sich völlig neue Tourenhorizonte für erweiterte Touren.


----------



## westbalkon (2. November 2013)

Auszug aus einer PM an Marvin (mit Ergänzungen):

Lieber Marvin (also alle, die dahinter stehen), vielen Dank für die schönen MTB-Routen, die ihr herausgesucht habt.
Für 2013 hatten wir uns die "Paganella bassa"-Runde vorgenommen, und tatsächlich: Gewaltig, auch wenn wir im Endeffekt dann Teile der alta-Runde mitgenommen haben. Auch die Lundo bzw Warm up-Runde ganz toll, vielleicht werden wir das kommendes Jahr Richtung Süden ausbauen.

Die Passo della Morte-Runde (Nicht über Gpsies gefunden, sondern inspiriert von Moser+eigener Intuition+GPS) hat uns allerdings nicht restlos überzeugt, fast ein bisserl gefährlich, wenn wir dran denken, was da im oberen Bereich an Steinschlag über/auf/unter dem Weg liegt. Ergänzung 1: Steinschlag betrifft den Bereich kurz nach dem Passo (erstes Rechteck auf der Grafik), also noch bevor es wieder richtig zu Tal geht.
Eine weitere Frage dazu: Ist hier zu erwarten, dass der Hohlweg vom Passo ins Tal hinunter (also Richtung Kehre 2/Anfang der Radroute hinunter) im unteren Bereich von seinen Unwetterschäden befreit wird? Ergänzung 2: Das betrifft den Bereich nach dem Forsthaus, also rund um das zweite Rechteck). Wir haben gefunden, dass das fast unfahrbar ist (auch wenn manche das als "technisch" bezeichnen würden). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "geröllübersät" da der richtige Ausdruck ist, wahrscheinlich war das alles schon immer so, vielleicht verfügen wir aber auch nicht über entsprechende Fahrtechnik: Bei der Gesteinsauflage auf der Waschbetonpiste ganz unten (drittes Rechteck, kurz vor der Aussichtskanzel mit Haus) hab wir ehrlich gesagt gscheit geflucht, das ist uns vorgekommen wie Kügelchen auf glatter Unterlage.

Ansonsten alles super, wenngleich mit dem Weiterbau der Radroute noch ein gewaltiges Stück an Arbeit bevorsteht.
Also nochmals danke für die ganz feine Arbeit, die ihr da alle auf den verschiedenen Ebenen leistet, mit GPS natürlich noch besser. Weiter so und noch einen schönen Herbst/Winter. Wir freuen uns schon auf neue Routen im Jahr 2014.

Liebe Grüße k+m


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (13. November 2013)

Hallo!

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für die konstruktive Kritik! 
Natürlich freut es uns sehr, wenn wir merken, dass unsere Entwicklungsarbeit Beachtung findet. 
Und noch mehr, wenn das Urteil, so wie in diesem Fall, solche lobenden Worte findet. 
Dadurch fühlen wir uns angespornt in unserem Bestreben, nicht nachzulassen, tolle Bikerouten für Biker auszuarbeiten.  
Und besonders wichtig erscheint uns in diesem Zusammenhang auch konstruktive Kritik, wo wir noch besser werden können oder wo es Mißstände zu beseitigen gilt.  

Deine Kritikpunkte, insbesondere den "Steinschlag" am "Passo della Morte" betreffend, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, denn ich bin die Tour heuer zweimal gefahren und da war sie ohne größere Beeinträchtigungen.

In deiner Skizze hast du drei Bereiche markiert.
Im ersten, direkt nach Beginn der Abfahrt, ist der Fahrweg ja noch recht breit, stellenweise betoniert. Da er sich aber in einer Steilwand befindet, kann es natürlich immer wieder mal sein, dass von oben was auf den Weg fällt. 
Wird man sich ansehen und wieder beseitigen müssen. Das wird auch sicher passieren, da die Straße als Zufahrt für Waldstücke privater Nutzer und einzelner Häuser genutzt wird.
Im zweiten Bereich taucht der nunmehr deutlich schmalere Karrenweg in eine Art Hohlweg ein, der mal mehr, mal weniger mit Geröll übersät ist. Das war schon immer so und es ist richtig, dass dieser Abschnitt nicht ganz leicht zu fahren ist. Mit der richtigen Linie und vor allem der nötigen Geschwindigkeit ist das aber ganz gut zu meistern. Wer hier Schwierigkeiten hat, wird vielleicht dadurch getröstet, dass diese Passage nicht wirklich allzu lang ist. Fünf Minuten und man hat's überstanden.
Im dritten Abschnitt, wo unsere Route über der im Tunnel verschwindenden Staatsstraße verläuft und anschließend in einer Art betonierten Rampe richtung Picknickplatz und Haus abtaucht, ist es tatsächlich sehr steil. Mehr aber als möglicherweise Geröll finde ich die zwei quer stehenden Wasserablaufwellen tückisch. Auch hier kann man es sicherlich nicht einfach laufen lassen, sondern muss geschickt hinunter zirkeln.

Mir sind jedenfalls keine Unwetterschäden bekannt, wir nehmen aber deine Hinweise als Anlass, da mal verstärkt ein Auge drauf zu werfen und es gegebenenfalls der Commune anzuzeigen.

Was den Weiterbau der Radstrecke von Sarche nach Ponte Arche anbelangt, da dürftest du mit deiner Einschätzung richtig liegen: da liegt noch einiges an Arbeit vor uns.
Die Planungen sehen aktuell nur einen Weiterbau für wenige hundert Meter vor, so dass das Radwegende aus dem Gefahrenbereich des Tunnelausgangs verschwindet und erst nach der ersten leichten Kurve auf die strada statale mündet. Damit wär ich schon glücklich.
Ob der Radweg jemals bis ins Ortszentrum von Comano Terme weitergebaut wird, steht in den Sternen.

Nochmals vielen Dank für eure wichtigen Anmerkungen und Happy Trails! 

Marvin


----------



## branderstier (15. November 2013)

Hallo Marvin,

ich möchte Ostern 2014 zum biken ins Gardasee Gebiet. Geht da bei euch schon was oder ist das noch zu früh??
Ich/wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs. Habt ihr auch Campingplätze als Partner?? Sonst wäre das ja eine Anregung für dich, da ich immer sehr viele Biker auf den Campingplätzen sehe.

Grüße und mach weiter so,

Peter


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Peter,

die auf unserer Website vorgestellten Touren kannst du an Ostern bereits alle fahren.

Einzig, wenn es in die Höhe geht, muss man mit Schneeresten rechnen, beispielsweise am Monte Casale, auf der Paganella, oder eventuell auch an der Malga Movlina (Passo Bregn da l'Ors). 
Das betrifft aber nur die auf Gpsies vorgestellten Touren.

Alle vor Ort per Wegweiser ausgeschilderten Touren verlaufen in moderaten Höhenlagen bis maximal 1000 Meter, so dass du auf diesen an Ostern keine Beeinträchtigungen durch Schnee mehr antriffst.

Einen Campingplatz gibt es vor Ort nicht. Der nächste befindet sich in Molveno. 
Einen offiziellen Stellplatz für Camper gibt es zwar in der Nähe des Thermalzentrums, er darf aber nur von Gästen benutzt werden, die dort Kur-Anwendungen haben. 
Das dürfte dir nicht viel helfen (außer du bringst jemanden zur Kur mit).  
Ciao
Marvin


----------



## macduffy (3. Dezember 2013)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Die neue pista ciclabile beginnt von Sarche aus gesehen in der  Straßenkehre Nr. 2 .....


Hier hab ich gestutzt...
M.E. sind die Kehren offiziel durchnummeriert - haben also quasi einen Namen.
In einer Fahrtrichtung sind die Namen identisch mit der Reihenfolge,   andersrum natürlich nicht. 
Der Radweg mündet in der Kehre mit dem *Namen 2*; 
aus Richtung Sarche kommend, ist es die *5.*.
Dummerweise gibt es in der 2. von Sarche kommend auch eine Abzweigung; die ist aber nicht zielführend.


----------



## isartrails (4. Dezember 2013)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte. 
Google Street View macht's möglich. 


macduffy schrieb:


> Hier hab ich gestutzt...
> M.E. sind die Kehren offiziel durchnummeriert - haben also quasi einen Namen.
> In einer Fahrtrichtung sind die Namen identisch mit der Reihenfolge,   andersrum natürlich nicht.
> Der Radweg mündet in der Kehre mit dem *Namen 2*;
> aus Richtung Sarche kommend, ist es die *5.*.


Das ist die Kehre (2°), wo der Radweg beginnt/endet.


macduffy schrieb:


> Dummerweise gibt es in der 2. von Sarche kommend auch eine Abzweigung; die ist aber nicht zielführend.


Das ist die Kehre (5°), die du meinst. Führt erstmal in den privaten Hof und später auf einen Wanderpfad.

Aber du hast recht, die Kehren haben Namen, äääh Nummern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macduffy (4. Dezember 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.
> Google Street View macht's möglich.


Danke - Deine Bilder bestätigen meine These.
Marvin hatte aber "die 2. aus Richtung Sarche gesehen" geschrieben;
das ist wie das Bild zeigt, jedoch die Nr.5.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (5. Dezember 2013)

macduffy schrieb:


> Marvin hatte aber "die 2. aus Richtung Sarche gesehen" geschrieben; das ist wie das Bild zeigt, jedoch die Nr.5.


Eheheheh, dreht mir nicht das Wort im Munde um! Ich hatte geschrieben:


Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Die neue pista ciclabile beginnt von Sarche aus gesehen in der Straßenkehre* Nr. 2* ...


... womit ich die Bezeichnung meinte und nicht: in der zweiten Straßenkehre. (okay, ich hätte das 'von Sarche aus gesehen' weglassen sollen ... ) 

Ob 2. (von oben) oder 5. Kehre (von unten),  wo der Radweg abgeht, daran dürfte angesichts seines realen Ausbaustands und der Beschilderung vor Ort dann doch kein Zweifel herrschen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. April 2014)

Lange war hier über den Winter Funkstille, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass wir im Winterschlaf waren. 

Im Gegenteil: Marvin und seine Trailscouts aus der Region waren wieder damit beschäftigt, euch neue Touren in der Region zwischen nördlichem Gardasee und dem Südrand der Brenta auszuarbeiten, die wir euch übers GPSIES-Portal zum Download anbieten.

*Bike-Marathon Riva del Garda dauerhaft auf Monte Casale Trails*
Dass es sich rund um Ponte Arche in Verbindung mit hoher Traildichte sehr gut biken lässt, ist offenbar auch den Machern des Bike-Marathons des Bike Festivals Riva del Garda nicht verborgen geblieben: Nach der Auflage des vergangenen Jahres haben die Organisiatoren entschieden, die Streckenlegung des Bike Marathons künftig dauerhaft über das Trailwegenetz des Monte Casale in der Nachbarregion zu führen.
Wer sich noch erinnert: früher führte der Bike Marathon unter anderem über Santa Barbara, mit teils legendären Schlammschlachten und Dauerstau in den Abfahrten. Damit soll nun Schluß sein. Die Veranstalter versprechen feinste Trails bis zum Abwinken.
Wer nun keine Lust hat, sich am übernächsten Samstag (3. Mai) im Renntempo über die Ronda Grande (75,7 km, 2822 hm) oder gar Ronda Extrema (93,9 km, 3813 hm) zu peitschen (und nur diese beiden langen Runden kommen in den Genuss der schönsten Trails!), dem bieten wir hier einen Tourenvorschlag, der die schönsten Trails des Marathons auf einer entspannteren 40 km-Runde vereinigt.
Start und Ziel der "Valbona-Trails"-Runde ist in Poia: wir verzichten auf den elend langen und zähen Anstieg von Riva über Varignano hinauf nach San Giovanni und widmen uns nach einer kürzeren und knackigen Auffahrt ab Poia über Lundo hinauf zur Malga Valbona alta gleich dem Trailvergnügen.
Über den Höhenzug des Monte Brento geht es dann in Form einer Acht zur bekannten Einkehr bei San Giovanni, ehe man den finalen Downhill hinunter nach Comano genießen darf.
Der Anstieg auf Schotterstraße hinauf zur Malga Valbona alta erfordert eine gute Kondition, die Trails erreichen selten S2-Niveau, einigermaßen sichere Bike-Beherrschung ist aber sicher kein Nachteil. Wer Trails teilweise auslassen möchte, findet auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Casale, Brento, San Giovanni und Lundo haufenweise Waldstraßen. Auch die Schlußabfahrt kann so über die Malga Vigo entschärft werden.

*Valbona-Trails auf Gpsies*





_GPS-Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rcmkhhpbkmvqytpw_


So, dass soll's fürs Erste mal gewesen sein.
In den nächsten Wochen werden wir euch hier sukzessive weitere News aus der Region vorstellen, zu denen ihr natürlich immer wieder herzlich eingeladen seid, eure Fragen zu posten.
Eins vorweg: es lohnt sich immer wieder, unserem Tourenpool auf Gpsies einen Besuch abzustatten und im Juli findet erstmals ein außergewöhnlicher, dreitägiger "Musik und Bike"-Event auf der Dolomitenrunde statt, auf den wir uns hier schon seit einigen Jahren freuen:
"I Suoni delle Dolomiti" goes "Dolomiti Brenta Bike".
Die Musiker biken natürlich auch!
Stay tuned!

Happy trails,
euer Marvin


----------



## sub-xero (23. April 2014)

Eine Frage an die Dolomitenkenner:
Von Falcade aus kann man ja mit dem Sessellift (mit MTB) hoch zur Malga LeBuse bzw. weiter bis Laresei fahren, richtig? Ist die Abfahrt hinunter zum Rifugio Passo Valles empfehlenswert für einen geübten Biker?


----------



## UncleHo (23. April 2014)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Dolomitenkenner:
> Von Falcade aus kann man ja mit dem Sessellift (mit MTB) hoch zur Malga LeBuse bzw. weiter bis Laresei fahren, richtig? Ist die Abfahrt hinunter zum Rifugio Passo Valles empfehlenswert für einen geübten Biker?


 
Du bist hier im falschen Thread. Zwar auch Dolomiten, aber Dolomiti di Brenta... Du bist mit Deiner Frage ca. 100 km weiter nordöstlich angesiedelt.


----------



## dede (23. April 2014)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Dolomitenkenner:
> Von Falcade aus kann man ja mit dem Sessellift (mit MTB) hoch zur Malga LeBuse bzw. weiter bis Laresei fahren, richtig? Ist die Abfahrt hinunter zum Rifugio Passo Valles empfehlenswert für einen geübten Biker?


 
Versteh die Frage nicht ganz ehrlich gesagt: Ab Le Buse mußt du kurz zum Cavia Stausee rüberschieben, danach geht eine breite Schotterpiste über die Forcella Pradazzo zum Vallespaß rüber, am Rif. Laresei kommst da eigtl gar nicht vorbei, das liegt nämlich nochmal etwas höher bzw. leicht abseits des Weges. "Geübt" braucht man dazu überhaupt nicht sein, ist bis auf die etwa 5 minütige Schiebepassage reines Schottergestrample....


----------



## Carsten (24. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Das werde ich nir mal genauer ansehen

Carsten Schymik


----------



## sub-xero (24. April 2014)

Es ging eher um die Abfahrt von Larasei zum Rifugio Passo Valles, nicht um den Höhenweg von Lebuse nach Larasei.

@UncleHo : Da hat mich wohl der Titel des Threads getäuscht, in dem "Dolomiten" steht. Die Brenta sind nicht die Dolomiten und liegen nördlich vom Gardasee. Vielleicht sollte man den Thread-Titel mal anpassen


----------



## UncleHo (24. April 2014)

Da geb ich Dir recht, dass der Titel irreführend ist. Die Brenta gehört allerdings geologisch betrachtet eindeutig zu den Dolomiten, da deren Gesteinsaufbau identisch ist. Die Brenta ist die einzige zu den Dolomiten zählende Gruppe die sich westlich der Etsch befindet. Sie ist geologisch betrachtet eigentlich viel interessanter als die anderen Dolomitengrupppen, da sie wie eine Insel in unmittelbarer Nähe zu geologisch wesentlich älteren Gebirgsformationen liegt (Adamello, Presanella, etc.) Ende des Exkurses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (24. April 2014)

Das war interessant! Wusste ich noch nicht, danke!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (24. April 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ... Die Brenta gehört allerdings geologisch betrachtet eindeutig zu den Dolomiten...


Vielen Dank für dein Beispringen. 
@sub-xero: Nachträglich Titel anpassen geht leider nicht (jedenfalls kann ich es nicht).
Der Titel ist auch nur für den "irreführend", der eben nicht weiß, dass  es auch westlich der Etsch Dolomiten gibt. Aber diese Wissenslücke wurde ja nun dank Uncle geschlossen...

Frag mal in unserer Region einen, wo die Dolomiten sind und er wird mit dem Finger auf _*il Brenta*_ (der Brenta !) zeigen. Darüber, dass es östlich der Etsch auch noch "Dolomiten" geben soll und davon auch noch mehr, kann man hier nur müde lächeln. Kleine regionale Sticheleien halt... 

Mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf und dann könnt ihr die Konversation über Falcade und den Passo Valles dort weiterführen. Grazie!

Nachtrag: vielleicht kann ja Carsten mit "Mitarbeiter"-Status im Forum den Titel abändern auf "*Zwischen Gardasee und Brenta-Dolomiten - Infos aus erster Hand*"
(oder mir verrät einer, wie ich es machen kann...)


----------



## UncleHo (24. April 2014)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> _*il Brenta*_ (der Brenta !)


 
Weiter im Exkurs....

Das ist die Gretchenfrage jedes Übersetzers! Grammatikalisch betrachtet im Italienischen eindeutig männlich unabhängig davon, ob man es ausführlich benennt "il Gruppo di Brenta" oder eben einfach nur "il Brenta".
Im Deutschen nicht so eindeutig zu lösen. Der Brentagruppe ist natürlich Blödsinn, ob man aber jetzt dann "abgekürzt" die oder der Brenta schreibt mag dahingestellt sein. Vielleicht kennt ja einer eine Regelung dazu?


----------



## isartrails (24. April 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt ja einer eine Regelung dazu?


Ich fürchte, es gibt keine: Das Karwendel, der Wetterstein, die Brenta, ...
Vermutlich ergibt es sich im Deutschen durch den gedachten, aber in diesem Zusamenhang eben nicht ausgesprochenen Suffix: das Karwendel(-massiv), die Brenta(-gruppe), der Wetterstein(-stock). Aber die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde ich nicht.


----------



## Carsten (24. April 2014)

Am Monte Grappa gibt es auch noch einen Fluss der Brenta heißt. Due Brentstrails dort sind auch klasse.
Umbenennen geht glaub nicht.





Brenta Dolos sind jedenfalls schön und es ist klasse, dass man dort die Biker als willkommene Gäste sieht.
http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=431 wenn´s etwas höher hinaus gehen soll...

Carsten Schymik


----------



## macduffy (27. April 2014)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Die Brenta ist die einzige zu den Dolomiten zählende Gruppe die sich westlich der Etsch befindet.


Der Vollständingkeit halber sollte man noch die Piccoli Dolomiti (auch als Carega Gruppe bekannt) erwähnen. Liegen südöstlich von Rovereto und sind ebenfalls ein spannendes Bikerevier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (26. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Frage in Runde
Gibt es zwischen Dimaro und Madonna Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. in Folgarida die auch gegen Ende September (20-23.09) noch auf haben? Wäre schön dann könnte ich unseren AX noch einmal einwenig entzerre am Schluß und vielleicht am letzten Tag doch noch über den Ballino oder das Val di Tovo gehen.
Danke schon jetzt in die Runde


----------



## flipdascrip (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

irgendwelche Tips für Terlago, abgesehen von der Specialized Enduro Runde?
Ich bin an Pfingsten dort mit der Family und würde in der Freizeit den Drahtesel ausreiten.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Denzinger (5. Juni 2014)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> irgendwelche Tips für Terlago, abgesehen von der Specialized Enduro Runde?
> Ich bin an Pfingsten dort mit der Family und würde in der Freizeit den Drahtesel ausreiten.
> ...


Schau Dir einfach den Tourenpool von Marvin auf GPSIES an, vielleicht findest ja was.


----------



## isartrails (10. Juni 2014)

Ist schon ein wenig spät, ich weiß.
Eventuell diese hier: Terlago-Bike
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=azysxoqnsefinzlw


----------



## Denzinger (10. Juni 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in Runde
> Gibt es zwischen Dimaro und Madonna Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. in Folgarida die auch gegen Ende September (20-23.09) noch auf haben? Wäre schön dann könnte ich unseren AX noch einmal einwenig entzerre am Schluß und vielleicht am letzten Tag doch noch über den Ballino oder das Val di Tovo gehen.
> Danke schon jetzt in die Runde



Sorry ich will nicht nerven, aber weis da keiner was, aus den Hotelseiten werde ich nämlich nicht so recht schlau


----------



## macduffy (10. Juni 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ..., aus den Hotelseiten werde ich nämlich nicht so recht schlau


Auch wenn man kein Italienisch kann:
http://www.valdisole.net/it/Comune-Dimaro-FOLGARIDA/
rechts am Rand der Kasten "cerca & prenota" dürfte selbsterklärend sein!


----------



## Denzinger (10. Juni 2014)

macduffy schrieb:


> Auch wenn man kein Italienisch kann:
> http://www.valdisole.net/it/Comune-Dimaro-FOLGARIDA/
> rechts am Rand der Kasten "cerca & prenota" dürfte selbsterklärend sein!


Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (10. Juni 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen Dimaro und Madonna Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. in Folgarida die auch gegen Ende September (20-23.09) noch auf haben?


Sorry, war verreist.
In Folgarida gibt's mehrere. Alle Bikehotels, welche die Bikehotel-Standards des "Dolomiti Brenta Bike"-Angebots erfüllen, findest du hier:
http://www.dolomitibrentabike.it/lang/DE/catalogo
dann unter "Touristischer Bereich" auf Val di Sole klicken.
Bei den Suchtreffern erscheinen dann alle Bike-Hotels. In deinem Suchbereich immerhin 5 Seiten! Von 4-Stern-Sup bis 3-Stern, da dürfte was dabei sein, denke ich.

Da du noch den Ballino-Pass erwähnt hast. Sollte auch dort oder kurz davor noch ein Übernachtungsstopp in Frage kommen, dann könnte man das Agriturismo Ca de Mel (Honighaus) in Fiavé ins Spiel bringen, näheres hier.


----------



## Denzinger (11. Juni 2014)

Danke Marvin für den Tip, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber das Problem wird der Termin sein, mal schauen. Dein im DAV-Panorama veröffentlichter AX gefällt mir sehr gut und der Bericht dazu wirklich schön zum lesen, hast den selber geschrieben?


----------



## Trekiger (11. Juni 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Danke Marvin für den Tip, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber das Problem wird der Termin sein, mal schauen. Dein im DAV-Panorama veröffentlichter AX gefällt mir sehr gut und der Bericht dazu wirklich schön zum lesen, hast den selber geschrieben?


@Denzinger in welcher Ausgabe war der AX Bericht von Marvin? Würde mich auch interessieren. Gibts den vielleicht auch online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (11. Juni 2014)

in der letzten Ausgabe 3/14 ab Seite 44
http://www.alpenverein.de/DAV-Services/Panorama-Magazin/
hier kann man online blättern und lesen


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2014)

Außerdem hat der Marvin die GPS-Daten alle auf seiner Seite - die Transalp kann man natürlich noch wunderschön mit ein paar Trails würzen, einfach hier mit der SuFu nach einzelnen Schlagwörtern suchen, da wirst sicherlich fündig werden (werde eine ähnliche Passage in 3 Wochen mit meinem Weibchen fahren, aber wir driften ab Sterzing in die Dolos ab, wohin auch sonst )


----------



## Denzinger (11. Juni 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Außerdem hat der Marvin die GPS-Daten alle auf seiner Seite - die Transalp kann man natürlich noch wunderschön mit ein paar Trails würzen, einfach hier mit der SuFu nach einzelnen Schlagwörtern suchen, da wirst sicherlich fündig werden (werde eine ähnliche Passage in 3 Wochen mit meinem Weibchen fahren, aber wir driften ab Sterzing in die Dolos ab, wohin auch sonst )


Dann wünsche ich uns ein biketaugliches Wetter, mein Weibchen und ich treiben uns allerdings weiter westlich im Land der Steinböcke herum, aber zur selben Zeit


----------



## dede (11. Juni 2014)

Steinböcke werden wir sicherlich auch wieder in den Dolos sehen, da kenn ich ein Rudel ja schon fast beim Namen.... 
Viel Spaß und natürlich gutes Wetter (gänzlich altruistischer Wunsch selbstverständlich!)


----------



## isartrails (11. Juni 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> ... im DAV-Panorama veröffentlichter AX gefällt mir sehr gut und der Bericht dazu wirklich schön zum lesen, hast den selber geschrieben?


Hehehehehe, nice try, die Identität von Marvin aufzudecken.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Autor des Artikels steht ja auf der ersten Seite fett drunter: siehe issuu


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (3. Juli 2014)

*Lesestoff*
In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschreift MOUNTAINBIKE hat die Bike-Journalistin und MTB-Lehrteam-Ausbilderin Verena Stitzinger eine Reportage über unsere Region Terme di Comano veröffentlicht. Verena war im vergangenen Sommer mit Mann und Kind eine Woche in der Gegend und beleuchtet in ihrem Artikel, wie sich Biken und Familienspaß miteinander ergänzen lassen.
Der Artikel ist in der Beilage der aktuellen August-Ausgabe zu finden. Neben ihren Eindrücken von der Region zwischen Brenta und Monte Casale stellt sie auch 8 Touren vor, von der familienfreundlichen Tour mit Kinderanhänger am Molvenosee bis zum Freeride-Ausflug mit langhubigen Geländebikes am Doss del Sabión (Pinzolo).
Die Veröffentlichung ist auch online auf der Website des Mountainbike Magazins zu lesen - allerdings kommen dort die schönen Fotos nicht ganz so gut zur Geltung.


----------



## Abinson (20. Juli 2014)

Servus an Euch Alle! =)
Wir (3 Jungs) wollten Anfang August die "Grand Tour Dolomiti Lagorai Bike" bestreiten und jetzt stellt sich uns die Frage ob wir da wirklich auf unsere Kosten kommen, da die Beschreibungen sehr schwanken. 
Ist es möglich da jeden Tag 1-2 Trails einzubauen oder ist das in der Gegend eher schwierig?  Wir sind alle drei ganz gut in Form und würden so 2000HM am Tag anpeilen. Technisch sollten die Trails in der mittleren Kategorie liegen, zumindest am Anfang.
Könntet Ihr uns da evtl. ein paar Tipps geben wie man die Tour verfeinern kann, oder bzw. ob das überhaupt möglich ist?

Sportliche Grüße

Abinson


----------



## isartrails (21. Juli 2014)

Abinson schrieb:


> ...wollten Anfang August die "Grand Tour Dolomiti Lagorai Bike" bestreiten


Da bist du hier im falschen Thread.
Es gibt diverse Diskussionen hier im Forum, wo das Lagorai als Gebirge behandelt wird, aber wohl noch keinen, der die Grand Tour als Ganzes thematisiert. Versuch's über die Suchfunktion und/oder eröffne einen neuen Thread.

Ich habe das Lagorai im Zuge einer Reportage-Recherche kennengelernt und würde es mal in Kürze so definieren: Relativ unbekannte Bike-Perlen zu entdecken.
Ob das für das oben genante Produkt "GTDL" so auch gilt, sei mal dahingestellt. Dieses ist der Versuch des Trentiner Tourismus-Marketings, ein vermarktbares Produkt zu schaffen, in dem die lokalen Bikeangebote aus vier verschiedenen Talschaften miteinander "vernetzt" werden. Das kann sehr gut klappen, wie beim Fall von der "Dolomiti Brenta Bike"-Runde, die eine in sich geschlossene und stimmige Runde ergibt; das kann aber auch komplett in die Hose gehen, wie beim Fall der "Mountain and Garda Bike"-Runde, welche eine von vorne bis hinten mit Gewalt zusammengeschusterte Strecke ist, die kein normal denkender Mensch jemals so nachfahren wird.
Insofern sollte man solchen Vorschläge, die aus dem Bereich der Marketingorganisationen kommen, mit einer gewissen Skepsis begegnen. Sie sind zumeist am Schreibtisch und am Reißbrett entstanden.
Um der GTDL mehr Präsenz in der Öffentlichkeit zu verschaffen, wurde heuer 2014 sogar ein Etappenrennen lanciert. Manche zieht so etwas an, mich schreckt es eher ab. Aber das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.

Ich kann dir für diese Ecke nur meinen Artikel als Infoquelle anbieten, der im vergangenen Jahr im DAV Panorama erschienen ist: http://issuu.com/sensit/docs/dav_panorama_03_2013/47
Da wird die GTDL zwar gar nicht behandelt, aber immerhin die dabei berührten Regionen.


----------



## derfati (27. Oktober 2014)

Abinson schrieb:


> Servus an Euch Alle! =)
> Wir (3 Jungs) wollten Anfang August die "Grand Tour Dolomiti Lagorai Bike" bestreiten und jetzt stellt sich uns die Frage ob wir da wirklich auf unsere Kosten kommen, da die Beschreibungen sehr schwanken.
> Ist es möglich da jeden Tag 1-2 Trails einzubauen oder ist das in der Gegend eher schwierig?  Wir sind alle drei ganz gut in Form und würden so 2000HM am Tag anpeilen. Technisch sollten die Trails in der mittleren Kategorie liegen, zumindest am Anfang.
> Könntet Ihr uns da evtl. ein paar Tipps geben wie man die Tour verfeinern kann, oder bzw. ob das überhaupt möglich ist?
> ...



Seid ihr die Tour gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. Mai 2015)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist die Tour "Movlina Top View bike tour" schon fahrbar?


Ja, die Runde dürfte weitgehend schneefrei sein.
Bis zur Malga Movlina ist alles frei, lediglich auf der Nordseite beim Abstieg vom Passo Bregn da l'Ors runter zum Lago di Valagola könnten noch Schneereste rumliegen. Die dürften aber kein Problem darstellen.
Ich war diese Woche auf dem Monte Roen am Mendelkamm und hab auf 2100 m fast nix mehr an Schnee angetroffen.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (3. Juni 2015)

reinera schrieb:


> Danke für die Beschreibung. Hatte mir gehofft mit der Direktabfahrt zum Passo Della Morte nicht nach Comano Abfahren zu müssen und ein paar HM  (ca. 200Hm) zu sparen. Will dann über Sarce zurück nach Arco.auf dem Rückweg nach Sarce/Arco die Höhenmeter.
> Danke auf jeden Fall. Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht im Gebüsch rum suchen.
> Morgen früh gehts los zum Lago .


Würde mich interessieren, ob du am Monte Casale warst und die Abfahrt zum Passo della Morte gemacht hast und wenn ja, welche Verhältnisse du vorgefunden hast.


----------



## philipp7586 (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte in der zweiten Septemberwoche gerne in die Region fahren. Mit dabei ist auch meine bessere Hälfte, die noch relativ frisch auf dem Rad ist. Ich such schöne Abfahren mit Liftunterstützung in diversen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Also schön flaumig bis ordentlich steil und schnell. Von welchem Ort aus erreiche ich diese am besten?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. Juni 2015)

In der Region gibt es keine Liftanlagen.
Der nächste Lift ist in Molveno bzw. in Andalo an der Paganella.
Lohnenswert ist auch Doss del Sabión bei Pinzolo. Ist aber ca. 27 km von Ponte Arche entfernt.
Mit dem BiciBus wird man aber quasi kostenlos hingeshuttelt, wenn man eine Gästekarte hat. Ohne bewegt sich der Beförderungspreis um 5 Euro. Schau hier im Forum unter "Bici-Bus" in den Brentatälern. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bicibus-in-den-brenta-taelern.641874/


----------



## dre (10. August 2015)

Moin,
hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bicibus sammeln können?
Will Ende August mal die Tour von Riva nach Molveno antesten, um mir die Gegend um Molveno einmal genauer ansehen zu können. Ich kenne die Ecke nur von AlpenX-Touren, also vom durchrauschen. Finde es dort aber recht nett und will dort mal zwei drei Touren fahren.

http://www.gardatrentino.it/upload/files/BiciBus_2015(2).pdf


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (10. August 2015)

dre schrieb:


> hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bicibus sammeln können?
> http://www.gardatrentino.it/upload/files/BiciBus_2015(2).pdf


Da gibt's einen eigenen Thread.
Die Busse fahren regelmäßig laut Fahrplan, aber du musst deine Fahrt vorher reservieren.
Auf dem PDF findest du unten rechts die Telefonnummern der Tourismusbüros, die deine Reservierung annehmen.
Lies dir auch mal den anderen Thread durch.
Wenn du also eine Fahrt in der Früh machen willst, empfiehlt sich die Reservierung bis zum Vorabend.
Willst du eine Fahrt am Spätnachmittag zurück machen, reicht die Reservierung meist auch noch am Morgen.
Die Reservierungen sind notwendig, weil dadurch der Bedarf und die entsprechend benötigten Fahrzeuge besser eingeschätzt werden können.
Kleinbusse haben meistens einen Hänger, bzw. einen "carello", in den die Bikes reinkommen.
Ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass Kinderanhänger wie "Chariots" transportiert wurden.
Im Touri-Büro von Terme di Comano/Ponte Arche wird deutsch gesprochen. Für die anderen kann ich es dir nicht sagen, sollte man aber erwarten dürfen.

In meinem Tourenordner auf Gpsies findest du Tourenvorschläge für diese Ecke, aber auch die Homepage von Andalo/Molveno hat mittlerweile eine ziemlich gute Tourenauswahl online. Lohnt sich ein Blick, denn die Touren wurden alle von Ezio Cattani ausgearbeitet, das ist der Typ, der den Bikepark an der Paganella ins Leben gerufen hat und der sich selbst bekennenderweise um die im Trentino geltenden Regeln bezüglich Wegbreite einen Feuchten schert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (10. August 2015)

super, danke.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Biker, aufgepasst:

Mountainbiker aus München und Umgebung können sich unserer nagelneue Bikekarte kostenlos am Trentino-Stand auf der Freizeit- und Reisemesse f.re.e. abholen.

Lang hat's gedauert, aber jetzt ist sie endlich fertig geworden: eine detaillierte Landkarte aus reissfestem Tyvek-Papier, die man im Notfall bei Regengüssen auch schonmal als Wetterschutz zweckentfremden kann.  
Darin eingezeichnet alle unsere ausgeschilderten MTB-Touren der Region Terme di Comano.



Georeferenziertes Gitternetz inklusive, wie man sehen kann.
Für alle Traditionalisten und Papierkarten-Haptiker.
Gewichtsoptimierer finden die kostenlosen GPS-Tracks natürlich nach wie vor auf den einschlägigen Portalen wie Gpsies, Outddoractive oder auch auf unserer Homepage.

Die f.re.e. (Freizeit-Reise-Erlebnis) geht diese Woche von 10.-14.02. www.free-muenchen.de
und den Trentinostand findet ihr in Halle A5 - Stand 445.


----------



## macduffy (18. Februar 2016)

[QUOTE="Marvin_Dolomiti, post: 13573703, member: 213253"}]
Mountainbiker aus München und Umgebung können sich unserer nagelneue Bikekarte kostenlos am Trentino-Stand auf der Freizeit- und Reisemesse f.re.e. abholen.
[/QUOTE]
Habe ich gemacht. Großes Lob - die Karte ist ausgezeichnet.
Habe auch gleich ein Frage dazu: Neben den üblichen SAT Nr. der Wege, gibt es jede Menge (Comano eigene?) Nummer, z.B.
B4.12, B4.08 etc.
Darf man diese Nummern in andere Karten eintragen/übernehmen, oder gibt das Ärger wg. Copyright?


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (18. Februar 2016)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Mountainbiker aus München und Umgebung können sich unserer nagelneue Bikekarte kostenlos am Trentino-Stand auf der Freizeit- und Reisemesse f.re.e. abholen.





macduffy schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht. Großes Lob - die Karte ist ausgezeichnet.
> Habe auch gleich ein Frage dazu: Neben den üblichen SAT Nr. der Wege, gibt es jede Menge (Comano eigene?) Nummer, z.B. B4.12, B4.08 etc.
> Darf man diese Nummern in andere Karten eintragen/übernehmen, oder gibt das Ärger wg. Copyright?


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Ärger gibt, warum auch? Aber ich werde zur Sicherheit mal nachfragen.
Diese Nummerierung ist in Comano schon seit einigen Jahren in Verwendung, auch im Valle del Chiese und im Val Rendena bis Madonna di Campiglio. Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist diese Bezeichnung übrigens mit dem SAT abgestimmt. Das B steht für Bike-Tour und die erste Ziffer bezeichnet die Unterregion, die folgenden zwei Ziffern hinter dem Punkt die Nummer der lokalen Tour. Das sollte mal die offizielle Bikewegenummerierung im gesamten Trentino werden. Jetzt mit der Änderung der neuen Regelungen weiß keiner mehr so recht, ob an dieser Praxis festgehalten wird, oder ob sie von einer anderen abgelöst wird.
Mit der Vorstellung des neuen Bikewege-Schilder-Designs hat man allen Tourismusdestinationen gesagt, dass sie ihre alten Schilder entfernen und gegen die neuen ersetzen müssen. Das trifft natürlich gerade in einer Region, wo schon das meiste durchbeschildert ist, auf nicht so große Zustimmung. Das betrifft jetzt erstmal das Aussehen der Schilder. Ob damit auch die Nummerierung gemeint ist, ist nicht so recht klar.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (21. August 2017)

Mit den mittlerweile 7 Buslinien des *"BiciBus"*-Beförderungssystems für Radfahrer zwischen Brenta-Dolomiten und Gardasee lassen sich eine Vielzahl von Touren realisieren, die ohne diese Zubringer als Tagestour nicht möglich wären.

Dabei wurde an die Umsetzung sowohl einfacher Radstrecken (beispielsweise die Radwege im Val Rendena, im Valle del Chiese und im Valle dei Laghi), als auch äusserst anspruchsvoller enduro-lastiger Touren (Bikeparks Doss del Sabion/Pinzolo und Paganella/Andalo) gedacht.

In der neuesten Brochüre des Tourismusverbands findet ihr alle Fahrpläne sowie einige Tourenvorschläge.

Besonders lohnenwert für ambitionierte Trailfahrer die "advanced"-Tour "Lake to Lake" von der Paganella bis nach Torbole (bzw. Riva). Dank BiciBus und Seilbahn gibt's satt Tiefenmeter.
Ebenfalls ein Highlight: "Conquista delle Dolomiti" oberhalb Madonna di Capiglio: Ein nicht enden wollender Downhill vom Passo Groste bis Dimaro. Zurück geht's mit dem Bus.
Und wer in die andere Richtung abfährt, kann über den Bikepark Doss del Sabion bis nach Tione fahren, und dort den Anschluß zum Shuttle zurück über den Ballinopass erwischen.

Die Brochüre kann man auf der Website des TV Comano Terme unter dem Link *Link *BiciBus-Fahrpläne 2017 downloaden (oder hier unten im Anhang unter dem Post).

Der Busservice ist bis Mitte September aktiv.
Die Strecken Comano Terme-Tione-Pinzolo-Carisolo-Madonna di Campiglio-Passo Campo Carlo Magno-Dimaro werden täglich bedient, die anderen von Mittwoch bis einschließlich Sonntag.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich verschieb dich mal hierher...


macduffy schrieb:


> In der Bikemap von Comano sind auf der Rückseite Kurzbeschreibungen u.a. mit neuer Nummer, alter Numer, Name.
> Zur Tour 955 gibt es das nicht. Hat die Tour auch einen Namen?


Aus welchem Hut hast du diese Nummer gezaubert?
Auf meiner BikeMap sind noch die alten Nummern abgedruckt und in der offiziellen Determina der Provinz ist die 955 nicht enthalten.
Hast du schon eine neue gedruckte Fassung in der Hand?


----------



## macduffy (22. Dezember 2017)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine neue gedruckte Fassung in der Hand?


Wahrscheinlich! Habe diese Karte im Oktober bei der Touri-Info in Ponte d'Arche gegen einen geringen Obulus erworben. Und war begeistert, daß es schon wieder neue Wegnummern gibt:
Tour 952 ex B4.16 Monte Casale,
Tour 954 ex B4.14 Monte Misone,
Tour 941 ex B3.01 Movlina Top View usw.
Die Liste ist lang....


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (24. Dezember 2017)

Mit einem Namen für die Tour kann ich derzeit nicht dienen. Muss warten, bis Valentina im neuen Jahr mir Infos zukommen lässt. 
Den Verlauf der 955 siehst du ja auch der Karte selber: Führt von Terme di Comano über Poia und den Passo della Morte hinunter nach Sarche, dann das ganze Valle dei Laghi entlang nach Arco und über Tenno und das Val Lomasona zurück.


----------



## macduffy (24. Dezember 2017)

Ja Danke. (Der Verlauf war mir schon klar). Wo wir gerade dabei sind, kannst Du Valentina noch auf folgende Ungereimtheit hinweisen:
In der Beschreibung gibt es die Tour 791 ex B6.16 "Lago di Molveno" - Auf der Karte eingezeichnet als 793.
Nach meinen Recherchen müßte 791 richtig sein.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. Februar 2018)

Marvin_Dolomiti schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, aufgepasst:
> 
> Mountainbiker aus München und Umgebung können sich unserer nagelneue Bikekarte kostenlos am Trentino-Stand auf der Freizeit- und Reisemesse f.re.e. abholen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

seid Ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder auf der f.re.e in München?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (1. Februar 2018)

Muss ich noch klären.
Geht es um die Karte?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. Februar 2018)

Ja. Wir suchen noch ein paar Infos zu unserem Urlaub im Juli in den Dolomiten. Bisher ist nur der Stoneman fest geplant.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (2. Februar 2018)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> seid Ihr dieses Jahr auch wieder auf der f.re.e in München?


So, habe Antwort erhalten: Terme di Comano wird auf der f.re.e. in der Länderhalle am großen Stand von TRENTINO über einige seiner Hoteliers vertreten sein und die haben auch die Karte dabei. Solange um den quadratischen Stand rumgehen, bis du Terme di Comano entdeckst und dann gezielt nach der Bikemap für Comano fragen, (weil es sein kann, dass dieses Karte nicht einfach so ausliegt. Zu teuer in der Herstellung, um auf Messen einfach so auszulegen. Wer schon mal Messebetreuung gemacht hat, versteht, was ich meine. Das Papiermaterial wird in Tonnen nachhause geschleppt und dann dort unbesehen im Papiermüll entsorgt.)
An den anderen Desks von Trentino kannst du ebenso gezielt nach Bikekarten fragen. Lohnt sich für einige Regionen: beispielsweise Paganella, Alto Garda, Val di Sole. Teilweise wurde recht gutes Material erarbeitet.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (2. Februar 2018)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (31. Mai 2018)

War lange ruhig hier. Jetzt hat Marvin mal wieder eine Neuigkeit für euch.

Wir haben eine neue Tour aufgelegt, die wir *"Null-KM-Tour"* nennen.
Nein, nicht weil man dabei nichts biken würde, sondern weil die Idee dahinter das Verkosten lokaler Spezialitäten ist, die direkt aus der Region kommen.
Also "Bike and Eat local" sozusagen.
Nähere Infos gibt's auf der Website des Tourismusvereins. (Ein Link am Ende der Seite führt euch zum Trackportal.)

Wer also mal nicht nur Kalorien auf Tour verbraten will, sondern auch welche zu sich nehmen möchte (Stichwort: ausgeglichener Kalorienhaushalt, haha!), der sollte sich diesen Tourenvorschlag näher ansehen. Es geht los in Ponte Arche mit einem Aufstieg nach Stenico, wo man das Schloß besichtigen kann. Anschließend nimmt man einen Teil der "Dolomiti di Brenta Bike"-Route unter die Stollen und bikt bis San Lorenzo di Banale. Dort stehen zwei Lokale zur Auswahl, wo man die "Ciuiga" verkosten kann. Dazu später mehr.
Über Andogno und Premione geht's zurück ins Tal der Sarca, ehe man nach Poia aufsteigt, wo schon der nächste Stopp wartet. Entweder in der Dorfgaststätte oder etwas später auf einem lokalen Bauernhof im Val Lomasona kann man lokal erzeugten Käse probieren.
Weiter geht es über Favrio und Fiavé (sehenswertes Pfahlbaumuseum) ins Bleggio, das bekannt ist für seine Walnüsse. Dort wartet in der örtlichen Bäckerei bzw. dem Tante-Emma-Laden die Verkostung dieser Spezialität. Man darf überrascht sein, was den Bäckern dabei so einfällt. Über Santa Croce geht es schließlich zurück nach Ponte Arche und zum Abschluß der Tour darf man sich nochmals mit einem echten "Gelato artigianale" beglücken.

Wer die Tour unternehmen möchte, besorgt sich über das Tourismusbüro einen Voucher (zum Preis von 19 Euro). Auf diesem sind die zu verkostenden Spezialitäten vermerkt, sowie die Ausgabestellen und deren Öffnungszeiten. Im Preis enthalten sind vier lokale Spezialitäten. 
Die eingangs erwähnte Ciuiga ist eine lokale, nur im Banale hergestellte Salami, in welche die früher in ärmlichen Verhältnissen lebenden Bauern Rüben hineingemischt haben, weil's ihnen an Fleischzutaten fehlte. In unsere durch Überfluss gekennzeichnete Gegenwart überleben konnte diese Wurst nur, weil sie vom "Slow Food"-Konsortium in den Kreis der _"vom Aussterben bedrohten Lebensmittel" _aufgenommen wurde.
Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ja, ums biken geht es auf dieser Tour auch. Immerhin 53 Kilometer und 1200 Höhenmeter wollen bezwungen werden. Da kommen die ganzen Ess-Stopps gerade recht.


----------



## nubbes0204 (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo, nochmal eine Frage, weil wir morgen los wollen und die Wettervorhersagen für die ersten Tage durchwachsen sind: Weiß jemand von euch, ob der Bicibus auch 2021 von Dimaro nach Madonna fährt?


----------



## hobbybiker79 (2. Juli 2021)

nubbes0204 schrieb:


> Hallo, nochmal eine Frage, weil wir morgen los wollen und die Wettervorhersagen für die ersten Tage durchwachsen sind: Weiß jemand von euch, ob der Bicibus auch 2021 von Dimaro nach Madonna fährt?







__





						Bike bus & shuttle - Doga
					






					www.doga-cycling.it
				




Laut der Homepage fährt der Bici - Bus 2021 wieder ! 
_In der Saison 2021 werden alle Linien, die im Moment gestrichen wurden, wieder ihren regulären Betrieb aufnehmen._


----------



## nubbes0204 (2. Juli 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. War ich wohl auf den falschen Seiten. Aber die Vorhersagen sind besser geworden, so dass wir den Bus hoffentlich nicht brauchen.


----------



## AlpeFuori (3. Juli 2021)

Wrong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (3. Juli 2021)

!


----------



## Marvin_Dolomiti (8. Juli 2021)

@hobbybiker79 Nachdem AlpeFuori seinen versehentlichen Beitrag #136 gelöscht hat, könntest du deinen #137 auch löschen, dann ist hier wieder sauber.


----------

